# Der 2-Skillungs-Patch



## l33r0y (20. Dezember 2008)

Der Patch, der uns die 2-Skillungs Möglichkeit mitbringt, wird uns in den nächsten Tagen erreichen. Was genau wird passieren? Habt ihr euch da mal Gedanken drüber gemacht?
Ich persönlich finde es in erster Linie gut, da ich einen Tank spiele und somit nicht mehr 2x in der Woche umskillen muss, um in der Arena zu kämpfen.

Auch das Tank und Heilerproblem beim Gruppen aufstellen wird wohl Geschichte sein. Allerdings gibts es sicherlich auch hier eine Kehrseite der Medaille.

Ich befürchte, dass durch die Möglichkeit 2 Skillungen zu haben die beliebig und kostenlos wechselbar sind, eine Masse an Heilern und Tank's unsere Server flutet, die es einfach nicht können. 
Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass sehr viele dd's, welche noch nie einen Heiler oder einen Tank ansatzweise gespielt haben, jenes als 2. Skill wählen werden.

Versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch, ich habe rein garnichts gegen Spieler die neu in ihrer Skillung sind und ausprobieren möchten. Allerdings vermute ich, wie gesagt, dass es eine unüberschauliche Masse wird.

Soviel zu meinen Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie denkt ihr darüber?

Vorteile/Nachteile.

mfg


Edit: Stimmt, ob es nun letztendlich ganz kostenlos ist und ob es mit dem nächsten Patch kommt weis ich nicht - aber meine Kernaussage ist ja eine andere.


----------



## Monyesak (20. Dezember 2008)

glaube nicht das das umsonst wird. denk eher hat dann cd oder sonstwas

aber stimmt schon, dann macht jeder volldepp der meint einen auf tank/heiler zu machen auch noch sowas....


----------



## Asayur (20. Dezember 2008)

Wird anfänglich sicher kein Problem werden, da die meisten wissen, dass ein Pala-Heiler nur durch umskillen auf Prot Pala nicht zum Critimmunen, 25k Life Tank Monster mutiert, bei denen die das nicht wissen ist eben auch wichtig  
ein wenig herauszufiltern, mit wem man geht, wenn mich einer aus der Gilde fragt:
"Hat jemand Lust, möchte mal Tank spielen versuchen, weil ich es ja jetzt dank dem 
Dual Specc nicht immer für Massiv Kohle machen muss, Tank Equip ist vorhanden."
Gehe ich gerne mit, hab das auch schon Pre Wotlk mit der Gilde einige Male gemacht, war 
immer sehr lustig und in Zeiten der Dailys sind mir ein Paar G Repkosten doch recht Schnuppe,
wenn mir der Rest des Runs gefallen hat und ich einfach Spass dabei hatte.

Greetz
Asa


----------



## Darkekimmu (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube, bin mir jetzt aber nich 100% sicher aber ie wollten das skillen in denn städten umsonst machen und ausser halb der städte mit ein bisdchen gold veranschlagen. Also das Neu skillen der bäume wen die skillung enem nicht gefällt das kosten immer noch gold.


----------



## Dabow (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab eigentlich nur die befürchtung : Ich spiele OFF DK, sprich DD und würde dann alles von einem Tank weggewürfelt bekommen, oder einem Heilpala oder was weiß ich denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt schon ein wenig doof,,,,

Dass ich allerdings nichtmehr umskillen muss ist auf jedenfall super


----------



## Ragnar24X (20. Dezember 2008)

Boar seit ihr früh wach xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich find das nur beim warri guck zum tanken und zum dd machen ...

aber sowas soll zum jäger auch kommen das finde ich wiederrum beschisssen..


----------



## Thoraxxus/Terroda (20. Dezember 2008)

Da ich mehr, oder weniger, 2 Hybrid Klassen habe ( Todesritter & Paladin ), bin ich sehr froh über diese genannte Funktion... da ich schon am Deffgear sammeln bin mit meinem DK, kann ich dann auch bequem und einfach zwischen Frost und meiner Hauptskillung (Blut) wechseln. Mit dem Paladin, da er lediglich mein Twink ist, werde ich zwischen Vergelter und Heal wechseln, denke ich. Ich freue mich drauf.
MFG
Terroda


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (20. Dezember 2008)

Vorteile:
- viele DDs werden zu tanks und heiler --> tank und heiler problem wird (scheinbar) gelöst bzw die situation bessert sich.
- Keine Hohen umskillkosten für z.B. Heiler die als dd questen wollen

Nachteile:
- Vielen DDs werden die items von heilern / tanks weggewürfelt für ihr off-EQ.
- Viele Spieler die nicht Heilen /tanken können werden für inis auf Heilung /Tank umskillen um ne grp zu finden

Andere Argumente fallen mir gerade nicht ein, wenn mir welche einfallen werde ich die Tabelle ergänzen.


----------



## Thoraxxus/Terroda (20. Dezember 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> [...]
> Nachteile:
> - Vielen DDs werden die items von heilern / tanks weggewürfelt für ihr off-EQ.
> [...]



Es wird nach wie vor gefragt, hoffe ich doch, ob man es nicht fürs Second - Equip haben darf... z.B.
Wenn ich mit meinem DK in eine Hero reingehe - als DD - KÖNNTE ja aber auf Tank umskillen, es droppt ein Item, Deff Stats , ganz supertoll, der Tank brauch es aber; meine Reaktion: Passen. Nach wie vor auch und ich hoffe, dass es bei anderen auch so bleibt, bzw. sich ändert, dass man nicht auf jeden Mist needet.
MFG


----------



## Ollimua (20. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Der Patch, der uns die 2-Skillungs Möglichkeit mitbringt, wird uns in den nächsten Tagen erreichen.



Wird er das? Die letzte Nachricht die ich dazu gelesen hab, war dass sie es versuchen bis 3.1 hinzubekommen, geben aber keine Garantie. Deswegen denke ich nicht, dass er jetzt mit 3.0.8 kommt. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.

Zum Thema selber:

Ich denke es wird weiterhin das normale Gold kosten und der ist nur dazu da, dass man nicht extra alles neuverteilen muss, sondern halt einfach auf die Skillung klickt und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Aber das wäre ein bisschen zu stupide... gibt ja schon Addons für sowas...)
Mhh ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Olli


----------



## Gowel (20. Dezember 2008)

Nunja find ich persönlich mit meinem Warrior super. Ich hab immer 2 Equips dabei aber oft wars so das ich trotzdem umskillen muss. Vor allem beim leveln wo ich einfach keine Lust hab andauern für Instanzen umzuskillen. 50 g pro umskillen sind mir für eine Instanz einfach zu viel. Leider ist es dann oft so dass wir Krieger Tanks habendie keine Ahnung vom tanken haben und auf den Furor DD hört dann keiner egal wie gut er es erklär. Aber auf 80 ist es mir dann sowieso wieder egal es hätte einfach beim leveln geholfen.Außerde denk ich auch dass jeder dann behauptet er sei Tank/Heiler. Aber leider machen ein Skillbaum und Equip aus dem Ah einen icht zum Tank/Heiler.





MFG Gowel


----------



## MayoAmok (20. Dezember 2008)

mit dem würfeln handhabe ich das immer so: es wird für die skillung auf bedarf gewürfelt, mit der in der instanz gespielt wird. wenns das item kein anderer braucht, kann derjenige es gern haben. 

ebenso mit rezepten etc. wenn ein schneider/vz meint, auf das lederrezept bedarf zu haben, weil sein twink das evtl. lernen könnte, muss er eben mit seinem twink die ini spielen. 

auch da: wenns wirklich kein anderer braucht (absprache) dann kann er klicken. 


das dual-specc ist wohl eher dafür gedacht, dass die heiler und tanks es nun leichter beim questen und leveln haben sollen. und so vielleicht einige leute mehr überredet werden können, auch eine heil/tankklasse in der jeweiligen skillung zu spielen. man sollte dann aber wirklich darauf achten, dass man da nicht so einen aushilfsheiler/tank erwischt, der mit seinem DD equip den job machen will. deswegen fänd ich es vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn man sehen könnte, was die hauptskillung ist. vieleicht mit nem sternchen am unitframe oder so.


----------



## Ragsha (20. Dezember 2008)

Mal noch ne Frage wann soll das den jetzt eigentlich rauskommen ??


----------



## Tabuno (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich freu mich wieder als Shadowpriester umzuskillen auf Heal und so zwischen zwei 'Klassen' umher zu switchen, healen hat mir schon früher Spaß gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yorakk (20. Dezember 2008)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> ...deswegen fänd ich es vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn man sehen könnte, was die hauptskillung ist. vieleicht mit nem sternchen am unitframe oder so.



Und wie soll das entschieden werden? Soll Blizzard sagen: Der war eine Woche Def, also ist die Hauptskillung Schutz? Gibt ja auch Leute die eigentlich DDs spielen (wollen) aber für die Gilde Def skillen um heros zu machen. Was ist da dann die "Haupt"skillung? Vielleicht könnte man es auf freiwilliger Basis machen, dass man also selber bei einer der beiden Skillungen einen Haken setzt für "das ist mein Schwerpunkt auf den ich mich konzentrieren möchte". 

Ach und @TE: Wo stand denn, dass das jetzt bald rauskommt? Dachte die hätten letztens nochmal gesagt das es länger dauert sowas zu realisieren.


----------



## bananengurke (20. Dezember 2008)

naja als tank glaub ich nicht das ich das oft benutzten werde, das hieße ja das ich immer mein dd equip dabei haben müsste.
sollte aber nen riesen unterschied machen bei diesen ewigen heiler/tank suchen, das ist ja das main ding "bin nicht richtig geskillt/mag nicht umskillen"

das mit den drops und wegwürfeln: nee also bei uns ist es immer noch so das der maintank als erster need haben darf und der main heiler für heil zeugs, alles andere= kick oder ich leave


----------



## Toraka' (20. Dezember 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Wird er das? Die letzte Nachricht die ich dazu gelesen hab, war dass sie es versuchen bis 3.1 hinzubekommen, geben aber keine Garantie. Deswegen denke ich nicht, dass er jetzt mit 3.0.8 kommt. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.
> 
> Zum Thema selber:
> 
> ...




Um hier mal Klärung zu schaffen was man bisher lesen durfte:
stell dir vor du bist healpally aus Leidenschaft und hast daher 2 fixe skillungen. einmal für PvE zum heilen und einmal PvP heilen. solange du dich innerhalb dieser beiden Skillungen befindest darfst du hin- und herswitchen. dies kostet kein gold, allerdings kannst du auch NUR die verteilungen verwenden die du definiert hast. 
nicht ein punkt abweichung. wenn du nun umskillst, kostet dies im gegensatz zum switchen gold, dafür kannst du aber auch die verteilung ändern.


----------



## Tjo_i (20. Dezember 2008)

kann mir einer von euch bitte sagen von wo ihr die info habt das die 2 skillungen möglich sind?!? finde keine info von blizz...

thx im vorhinein für den link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (20. Dezember 2008)

Yorakk schrieb:


> Und wie soll das entschieden werden? Soll Blizzard sagen: Der war eine Woche Def, also ist die Hauptskillung Schutz? Gibt ja auch Leute die eigentlich DDs spielen (wollen) aber für die Gilde Def skillen um heros zu machen. Was ist da dann die "Haupt"skillung? Vielleicht könnte man es auf freiwilliger Basis machen, dass man also selber bei einer der beiden Skillungen einen Haken setzt für "das ist mein Schwerpunkt auf den ich mich konzentrieren möchte".
> 
> Ach und @TE: Wo stand denn, dass das jetzt bald rauskommt? Dachte die hätten letztens nochmal gesagt das es länger dauert sowas zu realisieren.



du ich hab keine ahnung, wie man sowas machen könnte, ich fänd es nur nicht schlecht, damit der schlachtzug kurz vorm 25er naxxraid sieht, dass der heiler vielleicht doch noch ausgetauscht werden muss, weil er seit 3 jahren DD ist und erst seit 10 min heiler.... verstehste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (20. Dezember 2008)

Dann könnte ich endlich mit druiden noch feral skllen ohne umskilln zu müssen.

davon provitieren alle meine chars davon.


----------



## Yorakk (20. Dezember 2008)

bananengurke schrieb:


> naja als tank glaub ich nicht das ich das oft benutzten werde, das hieße ja das ich immer mein dd equip dabei haben müsste.



Und was wäre da jetzt genau der Unterschied zu meinem Offkrieger der immer sein Defequip mit rumschleppt? Ich fand vorm Addon die Frage: "Hast du Defequip dabei?" immer recht beleidigend. Natürlich trägt ein Krieger das mit sich rum um schnell einspringen zu können. Wenn man zusätzlich jetzt auch noch die Skillung wechseln kann (vorausgesetzt es geht mal eben so auf Knopfdruck) bringt das doch noch nur mehr Flexibilität.


----------



## youngceaser (20. Dezember 2008)

finde es zum teil schon gut zwecks heilen, tanken und damge machen oder pve pvp skillung. Aber der masse fehlt glaube ich weniger der skill, den der kommt nach und nach, doch was ist mit dem equip weil mit dmgequip tanken ist richtig blöd. 

*und was ich nicht kapiere das mindestens jeder 2te Dk sagt er ist dd obwohl in dem Interview mit einem von Blizz ausdrücklich gesagt wurde das man mit jeder Dk Skillung tanken kann und sogar ich habe bis jetzt zumindest die bc inis ohne frostskillung getankt und ohne tank equip*


----------



## vaiquero (20. Dezember 2008)

Also man was für Probleme habt ihr eigentlich, das ist doch wieder mal so ein Qualitätsbeweis der Community. "Ich hab angst das zuviele nichtskönner plötzlich tank oder heiler spielen, weil die das ja garnicht können."

Warum gehst du davon aus das alle Volldeppen sind und nur du deine Klasse beherrschst.

Schonmal dran gedacht das genau wegen diesem Gemecker viele keine Lust haben tank oder heiler zu spielen, manche es deswegen nicht lernen, weil einfach zuviele immer was rumzumeckern haben und wenn was nicht klappt immer gleich die tanks oder heiler als sündeböcke hingestellt werden. 
Wenn einer das nicht kann, wie wäre es ihm dabei zu helfen es zu lernen?
Eine gute Gruppe kann hier viel machen, Z.B. ihm zuhelfen targets zu setzen, sich an die targets halten, mehr zeit zum aggroaufbau geben auch wenns länger dauert, bisschen mitaufpassen und alles aus seiner Klasse raushohlen. 

Ist wirklich Schwach dein rumgeheule, merkst du nicht wie du dir selber ins Fleisch schneidest? Die meisten die ich kennengelernt hab wollen deshalb kein Tank spielen weil sie wegen solcher mitspieler wie dir unter totalem Leistungsdruck stehen würden und auf diese ganze gedisse keine Lust haben.

Ich find diese Dual-Spec-Möglichkeit sehr gut, und ich hoffe das es dem Heiler Tank mangel entgegenwirkt. Und mir ist egal wieviele Leute das angeblich nicht können, hauptsache sie machens damit wir mehr tanks und heiler haben. und mir ist auch egal ob mir jemand was "wegwürfelt". als wenn ich nur wegen dem item in die instanz geh, und wenn doch dann geh ich halt ein zweitesmal.


----------



## Nightroad (20. Dezember 2008)

also ich sag nur folgendes

beid en vorteile fehlt

tanks  könenn zu   dd'S    umswitchen und dan besser questen <.<

ja ok der portpala  macht gut dmg bei melees
aber  caster sind da trotzdem ne pest <.<


----------



## Oolie (20. Dezember 2008)

ich persönlich finds relativ gut. ich werds wohl eher seltener nutzen, da ich schwerpunktmässig PVE betreibe. Und mein Schurke hat das nicht so nötig, aber bei BEDARF ne pvp-skillung rauskramen zu können oder mal eben zwei builds zu vergleichen ist schon nützlich. mein pala wird davon nicht profitieren, der is heiler und das bleibt er auch...

lg, Oolie


----------



## l33r0y (20. Dezember 2008)

> Warum gehst du davon aus das alle Volldeppen sind und nur du deine Klasse beherrschst.


Gehe ich davon aus? Sag ich das irgendwo??



> Wenn einer das nicht kann, wie wäre es ihm dabei zu helfen es zu lernen?





> Versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch, ich habe rein garnichts gegen Spieler die neu in ihrer Skillung sind und ausprobieren möchten. Allerdings vermute ich, wie gesagt, dass es eine unüberschauliche Masse wird.



Lern lesen bevor du anfängst hier rummzumaulen.

BTW ist das hier kein "rummgeheule" von mir. Wenn du lesen - verstehen würdest, hättest du mitbekommen das ich für den Patch bin!

mein gott..


----------



## wowhunter (20. Dezember 2008)

der mage soll im arkan baum ein talent bekommen wo er wasser und brot gleichzeitig herstellen kann <3 xD
ausserdem kann er mit diesem talent die wirkungen seiner lebensmittel verstärken^^

ne also mal ehrlich: ich bin da so zweigeteilt, weil wenn man nexus oder so mitm tank geht der so um die 30 verteidigungs wertung hat und net mal in die defffhaltung geht ist das doch ein wenig komisch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ophios (20. Dezember 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und was ich nicht kapiere das mindestens jeder 2te Dk sagt er ist dd obwohl in dem Interview mit einem von Blizz ausdrücklich gesagt wurde das man mit jeder Dk Skillung tanken kann und sogar ich habe bis jetzt zumindest die bc inis ohne frostskillung getankt und ohne tank equip



das könnte man jedoch gibt es da ein paar sachen die mich zum zweifeln bringen
zb. das equip wenn du ein dd equip mit crit ect hast bringt dir das nicht viel als tank das mag vllt noch fürn paar inis in bc langen aber in naxx will ich keinen so auftreten sehen^^

und so wird das mit allen hybridklassen...
da wird man sich in zukunft wirklich in acht nehmen müssen!


lg


----------



## pvenohr (20. Dezember 2008)

In den Foren haben die Entwickler (Greg Street wenn ich mich recht erinnere) geäußert das sie sich bemühen dieses Feature mit 3.1 einzuführen. Jetzt gibts erstmal einen Zwischenpatch (3.08) und in dessen Patchnotes wird davon nichts erwähnt, zumal die Testrealms zu diesem Patch eröffnet sind und dort davon noch nichts zu sehen ist. Auch die einschlägigen Seiten hätten dann schon längst davon berichtet.

Also, weiter abwarten. Und nicht vergessen, es kann sogar sein das es erst nach 3.1 kommt.


----------



## Ulather (20. Dezember 2008)

Ok. Da ich sowohl Heiler, Tank und DD's spiele kann ich diesen Schritt nur begrüßen. Ich level gerade meine beiden Problemkinder: 70er Heilshami + 71 Defkrieger auf maximum. Wie man sich vorstellen kann, ist es nicht gerade ein Vergnügen so zu leveln. Der Schaden ist ein Witz und man braucht ewig bis man einen Mob erschlagen hat. Deswegen finde ich die Dualskillung nicht verkehrt. Das spart auf lange Sicht viel Geld und ich muss meine Bekannten nicht immer vertrösten. wenn ich mal wieder auf DD ungeskillt habe.

Die Würfelei in den Instanzen werden sicher ein heißes Eisen. Darauf freue ich mich garnicht. Aber hey... Eine Münze hat nun mal zwei Seiten.

Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ich persönlich finde es auch klasse. Denke jetzt nen Healer oder nen Tank zu finden wird net mehr so schwer sein. Klasse Idee von Blizz, bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frage mich trotzdem noch wie das ganz klappen soll.

MfG


----------



## dergrossegonzo (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es schlicht und ergreifend - Schwachsinnig

Jetzt darf dann jeder schreiben: "Hmm, ich könnte ja umskillen.... ich würfel mal mit"

Zweites Problem: eine Masse könnten dann Tanken, aber _können_ sie es auch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das gleiche gilt fürs Heilen.


Ich weiß nicht, wohin Blizzard will. Twinken scheint ja dann nur noch für Berufe was zu bringen.

Die ganzen Entwicklungen in letzter Zeit sind für mich so langsam nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.

Jeder Spieler hatte eine bestimmte Rolle. In der Gruppe, im Raid, sogar in der Gilde.

Diese Rollen werden noch mehr aufgeweicht. Schon alleine die massen an Tankklassen nerven.
Aber jetzt auch noch fix umskillen ?


----------



## pandur0815 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich freue mich wie ein Schnitzel auf das Dual-spec.

Endlich kann ich mich nach einer Instanz (als Heiler) hinstellen und weiter questen (als Vergelter) .. und später, wenn ich genug equip zusammen habe, wird der Retardin gecancelt, und ich gehe meiner zweiten Passion dem Tanken nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagon (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde, dass ist eine der besten Ideen die Blizzard in der letzten Zeit hatte. Für mich als Hexer ist zwar nicht die Tank/Heiler/DD frage interessant, aber zwischen PvP und Pve Skillung zu wechseln wird trotzdem klasse.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass wir dann von vielen Heilern oder Tanks überflutet werden, die es teilweise nicht können. Nach einer kurzen Zeit wird das aber abklingen, die Leute lernen es oder sehen ein, dass es keinen Zweck hat.


----------



## Tade (20. Dezember 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> finde es zum teil schon gut zwecks heilen, tanken und damge machen oder pve pvp skillung. Aber der masse fehlt glaube ich weniger der skill, den der kommt nach und nach, doch was ist mit dem equip weil mit dmgequip tanken ist richtig blöd.
> 
> *und was ich nicht kapiere das mindestens jeder 2te Dk sagt er ist dd obwohl in dem Interview mit einem von Blizz ausdrücklich gesagt wurde das man mit jeder Dk Skillung tanken kann und sogar ich habe bis jetzt zumindest die bc inis ohne frostskillung getankt und ohne tank equip*




/sign

so kann ich auch bei meinem dk auf blut bleiben und vllt ma frost nehmen zum tanken XD wobei ich eig sehr zu frieden bin mit blut-tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und tank equip kann man sich von nem schmied machen ab lvl 7ig kriegst rund um sorglos paket und später paar updates =D

und als hexer kann ich dann auchma destro skillen und ma testen wie das immo is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (20. Dezember 2008)

also ich denk mal es wird einfach so sein man kann jeden tag oder jede woche jenachdem einmal 2 mal skilln wen man will

ist eigendlich ne gute idee weil ich spiel einen dk zurzeit unholy/frost skilled will aber uahc wieder blut spieln hab auhc gear dafür un so kan ich immer schön hin und her schalten wen ich ma lblut zoggn will...

aber ich befürchte das in rnd raids es dan so kommt das ein heal pala dem mt die sachen klaut weil sich da keiner dranhält first gear for second gear


----------



## vaiquero (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja tust du: _"Ich befürchte, dass durch die Möglichkeit 2 Skillungen zu haben die beliebig und kostenlos wechselbar sind, eine Masse an Heilern und Tank's unsere Server flutet, die es einfach nicht können." _
Die befürchtung sagt das ja schon aus


ob du es gut findest oder nicht, ist mir recht schnuppe, hab ja nicht behauptet das du es nicht gut findest. geht mir bloß um die einstellung, diese Grundannahme das die mehrheit ihre Klasse nicht beherrscht, und bitte sag jetzt nicht du hast das nicht behauptet. Dann musst du deinen SAtz umformulieren und nicht den Fehler bei mir suchen. Gesagt wurde was gehöhrt wurde und nicht umgekehrt. Dann drück dich verständlicher aus und fang an zu differenzieren. 

Deine "Befürchtung" bassiert auf einer Verallgemeinerung, bzw. Vorurteil. Mehr habe ich nicht gesag, und das begründe ich auf deinen Satz oben. also bitte wen du das nicht so meinst dann formulier es um.


----------



## vaiquero (20. Dezember 2008)

@Leeroy

_"Ich befürchte, dass durch die Möglichkeit 2 Skillungen zu haben die beliebig und kostenlos wechselbar sind, eine Masse an Heilern und Tank's unsere Server flutet, die es einfach nicht können." _
Die befürchtung sagt das ja schon aus


ob du es gut findest oder nicht, ist mir recht schnuppe, hab ja nicht behauptet das du es nicht gut findest. geht mir bloß um die einstellung, diese Grundannahme das die mehrheit ihre Klasse nicht beherrscht, und bitte sag jetzt nicht du hast das nicht behauptet. Dann musst du deinen SAtz umformulieren und nicht den Fehler bei mir suchen. Gesagt wurde was gehöhrt wurde und nicht umgekehrt. Dann drück dich verständlicher aus und fang an zu differenzieren. 

Deine "Befürchtung" bassiert auf einer Verallgemeinerung, bzw. Vorurteil. Mehr habe ich nicht gesag, und das begründe ich auf deinen Satz oben. also bitte wen du das nicht so meinst dann formulier es um.


----------



## Error2000 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Wird er das? Die letzte Nachricht die ich dazu gelesen hab, war dass sie es versuchen bis 3.1 hinzubekommen, geben aber keine Garantie. Deswegen denke ich nicht, dass er jetzt mit 3.0.8 kommt. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.



Stimmt. Patch 3.0.8 ist NICHT der "2-Skillungs-Patch" !!!

Siehe DEUTSCHE PATCHNOTES

Grüße,
Error2000


----------



## Caamasi (20. Dezember 2008)

Für meinen Baum find ich das auch ganz gut zum Questen, genauso wie für meine Blechdose, genannt Krieger.
Als DD seh ich vor allem den Vorteil, dass man direkt Skillungen in Action vergleichen kann, zB wäre eine Skillung meines Jägers Marksman und die andere Survival und ich kann unter realen Bedingungen testen, was für mich mehr Sinn macht, wo ich mehr rausholen kann und mit was ich am besten zurecht komme. Allgemein hab ich aber mehr Hybride statt andere Klassen, so dass letzteres für mich eher seltener auftreten wird.
Gleichzeitig wäre das auch eine Abhilfe für die Magierprobleme, die es mit BC gab, wie Alar und Co. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es irgendwelche Bosse gibt, die gegen eine Magieart immun oder besonders anfällig ist, aber nachdem es die schon in Classic gab und in BC, wäre es durchaus vorstellbar, dass es die auch mit Wotlk geben KÖNNTE.

Was das Problem angeht wegen Flut an Tanks und solche Dinge... ich kenn genug DDs, die eine Klasse gewählt haben, die tanken/heilen könnte, aber es schlicht und einfach nicht wollen. Das ist deren gutes Recht, und wenn sie nicht damit zurecht kämen, es aber dennoch machen sollten, wäre das eher kontraproduktiv. Von daher ist es jedem selbst zu überlassen, ob er das überhaupt möchte und wenn ja, welche Richtung er einschlagen würde.


----------



## Efgrib (20. Dezember 2008)

ums nochmal klarzustellen: dual-spec kommt FRÜHESTENS mit 3.1, der patch der uns in haus steht ist 3.0.8


----------



## Mugrim (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung! Die Server werden sogar 100% sicher von unqualifizierten Tanks und Heilern überschwemmt werden (Es werden garantiert nicht alle unqualifiziert sein, sorry an dieser Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die dazu lernen können und nicht komplett vom minderer Intelligenz gesegnet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Und zum Thema "2-Skillungs-Patch" überhaupt:

Ich finde den Patch (Für mich als Frost-Todesritter) nicht gerade sinnvoll (Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass Todesritter noch zu gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber als Priester/Krieger/Paladin/Druide/Schamane ist der Patch garantiert sinnvoll!


----------



## Aman-Xardos (20. Dezember 2008)

wann kommt denn der patch weiß das schon jemand?


----------



## Tulence (20. Dezember 2008)

Tut mir leid das so zu sagen aber meiner Meinung nach ist das total der Mist...

Ich seh das ganze z.B. so:
Off -Item dropt -> Off-Warri: need / Deff-Warri:"Eigentlich bin ich ja auch off geskillt..." need -> beide rollen -> Deff- Tank gewinnt.
Deff- Item dropt -> Deff-Warri: need / Off-Warri: "derrollt auf meine Items dann kann ich das auch..." need -> beide rollen -> Off-Tank gewinnt.

Das wird dazu führen, dass die Maintanks und genau so die Healer ( bei denen wird es genauso ablaufen ) nicht mehr an so gutes Gear kommen und das wird den kompletten Raid erschweren.

Dessweiteren könnte ich mir vorstellen, das es noch schwerer wird einen Tank/ Healer zu finden weil ein großteil der Tanks/Healer nur zu ihren Raid so skillen werden und den rest der Zeit auf dmg Specct durch die gegend laufen werden...

Ich bin dafür, dass Blizz das alles so lässt wie es ist!
Aber naja ich bin nur einer und die ganzen Tanks und HEaler habens halt geeschafft Blizz ein Ohr abzuflamen.... nC

MfG Crossy


----------



## Acho (20. Dezember 2008)

Also Leute ich weiss nich was ihr habt? Ich für mein Teil habe PLATZ für 10 chars pro Server und geenauuu ich hab alle 10 Plätze mit chars belegt wo ich TANKS bzw DDler oder Heiler habe und natürlich auch Spiele.Ich finde ich weiss zumindest von allen etwas das heisst ich hab erfahrung vom Tanken ,Heilen und Damage machen.Ich glaub das haben viele so! Ich will hoffen das wir nicht nur noch unerfahrene Leute dann aufm Server haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten freu ich mich auch schon auf den DUAL-SPEC. Keine Probleme mehr bei der suche nach einem Heiler oder Tank mehr *freu*


MfG
Acho

Edith: Ich glaube auch das wir evtl. Schwierigkeiten haben werden beim Item verteilen in den Inis.Naja aber wenn jeder wirklich ehrlich ist dann sollte das schon Funktionieren. Ja ich weiss meine Worte in Gottes Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rezack (20. Dezember 2008)

Jo also ich warte mal wann es kommt guck es mir an und werde es warschreinlich auch nutzen da mein priester von mir schon Sehr sehr oft shadow gespielt wurde und ich eigendlich erst mit BC´s Kara auf heal gegangen bin und es jetzt immernoch bin aber eben abundzu für gilde auf shadow umskille weil einfach genug heiler für den raid da sind! 

persönlich find ichs gut, mal gucken was draus wird!

gruß rezack

zu 


Tulence schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das so zu sagen aber meiner Meinung nach ist das total der Mist...
> 
> Ich seh das ganze z.B. so:
> Off -Item dropt -> Off-Warri: need / Deff-Warri:"Eigentlich bin ich ja auch off geskillt..." need -> beide rollen -> Deff- Tank gewinnt.
> ...



Tja da das sowieso schon so ist wird sich da nicht viel ändern aber egal ich gehe eh zu 90% mit leuten los die ich kenne und raid fast ausschlieslich mit gilde und da habe ich diese propleme eben eher selten! wir gucken wer was hat und wer nen gegenstand besser gebrauchen kann und somit kommt das dann allen zugute!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. Dezember 2008)

Für mich als Hexenmeister eine sehr gute Verbesserung. Zum Questen eignet sich die Gebrechensskillung oder die Dämonologieskillung am besten. PVP und Instanzen lassen sich am besten mit Zerstörung meistern. Wohl angemerkt: Meiner Erfahrung und Spielgefühl nach. Und wenn ich jetzt einfach zwischen 2 Skillungen hin und her switchen könnte .. das wäre schon eine echte Erleichterung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rampadur (20. Dezember 2008)

Mann, mann mann diese Argumentation mit: da würfeln klassen auf sachen die für das sec. equip gedacht sind. wo ist denn das problem?
einfach am anfang absprechen wer auf was mainneed macht. War bei uns in der Gilde bei SW runs auch so. Da hat nicht jeder wie der Vollhorst auf alles mitgeboten.

Ich spiele meine DK als DDler und da sag ich auch explizit meinem Tank dass ich auf kein Tankgear mitwürfel und nur bedarf mach nach absprache. Soviel Verantwortung soltet ihr den Spielern zutrauen.


----------



## bockert (20. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Der Patch, der uns die 2-Skillungs Möglichkeit mitbringt, wird uns in den nächsten Tagen erreichen. Was genau wird passieren? Habt ihr euch da mal Gedanken drüber gemacht?
> Ich persönlich finde es in erster Linie gut, da ich einen Tank spiele und somit nicht mehr 2x in der Woche umskillen muss, um in der Arena zu kämpfen.
> 
> Auch das Tank und Heilerproblem beim Gruppen aufstellen wird wohl Geschichte sein. Allerdings gibts es sicherlich auch hier eine Kehrseite der Medaille.
> ...




kann ich dir zustimmen , zumindest werden es einige veruschen.  Mir persönlich ist es egal zumal die jenigen die es nicht draufhaben , ey nicht weit kommen . 

mfg


----------



## Pigerigu (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich find dass ne schöne Sache.
Bin selber Druidentank aber mal ein bisschen Moonkin zu spielen war schon immer mein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foom (20. Dezember 2008)

Thoraxxus/Terroda schrieb:


> Es wird nach wie vor gefragt, hoffe ich doch, ob man es nicht fürs Second - Equip haben darf... z.B.
> Wenn ich mit meinem DK in eine Hero reingehe - als DD - KÖNNTE ja aber auf Tank umskillen, es droppt ein Item, Deff Stats , ganz supertoll, der Tank brauch es aber; meine Reaktion: Passen. Nach wie vor auch und ich hoffe, dass es bei anderen auch so bleibt, bzw. sich ändert, dass man nicht auf jeden Mist needet.
> MFG




das ist edel von dir leider bist du da eine ausname zumindest auf meinem realm


----------



## Sch1llman (20. Dezember 2008)

Tulence schrieb:


> Ich seh das ganze z.B. so:
> Off -Item dropt -> Off-Warri: need / Deff-Warri:"Eigentlich bin ich ja auch off geskillt..." need -> beide rollen -> Deff- Tank gewinnt.
> Deff- Item dropt -> Deff-Warri: need / Off-Warri: "derrollt auf meine Items dann kann ich das auch..." need -> beide rollen -> Off-Tank gewinnt.
> 
> Das wird dazu führen, dass die Maintanks und genau so die Healer ( bei denen wird es genauso ablaufen ) nicht mehr an so gutes Gear kommen und das wird den kompletten Raid erschweren.


ich weiß ja nicht, mit was für assis du durch die gegend läufst, aber bei uns wird sehr darauf geachtet, dass es derjenige bekommt, der es dringender braucht (selbst wenn einer niedriger würfelt, sich aber herausstellt, dass er mit blau/t5/6 rumläuft, bekommt er das item).
oder meinst du die 5 mann instanzen? zumindest ich als druiden heiler kann aus denen so gut wie nichts gebrauchen^^


> Dessweiteren könnte ich mir vorstellen, das es noch schwerer wird einen Tank/ Healer zu finden weil ein großteil der Tanks/Healer nur zu ihren Raid so skillen werden und den rest der Zeit auf dmg Specct durch die gegend laufen werden...


häää? genau das gegenteil wird der patch doch bewirken. wenn die grp dann aus 5 DDs besteht, sagen 2: "np, ich nehm meine 2. heal/tank skillung, kann losgehen".


> Ich bin dafür, dass Blizz das alles so lässt wie es ist!
> Aber naja ich bin nur einer und die ganzen Tanks und HEaler habens halt geeschafft Blizz ein Ohr abzuflamen.... nC



ach da haben wir´s ja, du spielst also einen imba crit bash0r dd...


----------



## Scred (20. Dezember 2008)

echt geil ich lvl momentan einen druiden mit ein paar freunden hoch uch muss tanken da kommt sowas grade passend für resto

vorteile:
siehe oben wird vielen bestimmt ähnlich gehendd fürs farmen un lvl und sonst tank/heal

nachteile:
eine menge tanks/heiler die es einfach nicht können


----------



## OMGlooool (20. Dezember 2008)

hm nunja ich bin destrohexer (0/16/55) und stehe zu 100% hinter meiner skillung.

weis eigentlich nich was ich da als zweitskillung nehmen soll.

naja vielleicht n affli wegen funeffect


----------



## Raheema (20. Dezember 2008)

wie jetzt ? 

kommt der patch doch ? 

das wäre ja mal nice habe lange nichts davon gehört ^^


----------



## fonz (20. Dezember 2008)

auf dem PTR gibts noch keine Doppelskillung und soweit ich weiß soll sie auch erst mit dem nächsten contentpatch (3.1) kommen


----------



## Azaron_ (20. Dezember 2008)

also ich finde den grundgedanken nicht schlecht aber die nachteile überwiegen einfach,

es wird doch jetzt schon geflamed wenn dk's auf def equip werfen...
wenn dann die hybridklassen pala, druide und schami auf alles werfen wirds in random groups nur noch streit geben...
wahrscheinlich ham dann ein paar genervte tanks die kein equip mehr bekommen innerhalb von ein paar wochen den ganzen server auf ignore ^^

außer den ninjalootern sind dann die meisten auch noch schlecht auf die secondskillung equiped und haben nur keine lust ewig als dd auf ne grp zu warten
und versuchen sich dann einfach mal als tank/heal.

außerdem kommt noch die mangelnde erfahrung dazu.

mfg Aza


----------



## Salvdore (20. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich glaub ehr weniger das es ein Problem gibt mit dem dass die Leute nicht heilen bzw Tanken können , das wird sich mit der zeit geben nur Befürchte ich das es dann so laufen wird dass z.B der Tank nem DD Sachen wegwürfelt und z.B. sagt : Ja aber meine 2. Skillund ist doch Furry.

mfg Salvdore


----------



## KinayFeelwood (20. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass durch die Möglichkeit 2 Skillungen zu haben die beliebig und kostenlos wechselbar sind, eine Masse an Heilern und Tank's unsere Server flutet, die es einfach nicht können.
> Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass sehr viele dd's, welche noch nie einen Heiler oder einen Tank ansatzweise gespielt haben, jenes als 2. Skill wählen werden.


Du hast da nicht ganz recht.... es gibt klassen (ich meine jetzt im dd/heiler dschungel) die auch öfter notgedrungen mit ihrer DD Skillung heilen müssen, weil kein Heiler da ist, also schon Erfahrung haben, aber  es halt da das Problem gibt, dass sie DD geskillt sind.
Bei Tanks weiss ich das jetzt leider nicht, weil ich nie Tank gemacht hab^^...

@Salvdore
Ist jetzt schon so seit es Zaubermacht gibt^^ weitet sich nur jetzt aus...


----------



## devil-may-care (20. Dezember 2008)

Dann könnte ich zwischen PvE-Holy und PvE-Diszi switchen. - Das wär fein.

Also .. ich würde mich zwischen Heiler und Heiler entscheiden.

So schlimm wird es also nicht kommen *kichert*


----------



## Tulence (20. Dezember 2008)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht, mit was für assis du durch die gegend läufst, aber bei uns wird sehr darauf geachtet, dass es derjenige bekommt, der es dringender braucht (selbst wenn einer niedriger würfelt, sich aber herausstellt, dass er mit blau/t5/6 rumläuft, bekommt er das item).
> oder meinst du die 5 mann instanzen? zumindest ich als druiden heiler kann aus denen so gut wie nichts gebrauchen^^
> 
> häää? genau das gegenteil wird der patch doch bewirken. wenn die grp dann aus 5 DDs besteht, sagen 2: "np, ich nehm meine 2. heal/tank skillung, kann losgehen".
> ...



1) Ist auf Raids bezogen
3) Ich bin selber Healschamane, nur das ich mich nie beschwert habe!

also bevor du hier die großen sprüche kloppst erstma gehirn einschalten


----------



## SixNight (20. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube das der preis nicht mehr so extrem ist wie 50g eher 5 gold oder nen cd hat wie schon gesagt wurde


----------



## Traklar (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich als Kriegertank muss zugeben, ich hätte die Duel-Spec-Erweiterung lieber zu BC-Zeiten gewünscht. Mein Def ist jetzt lvl 80 und kann sehr gut mithalten mit richtigen DD´s. Durch die neuen Skills und Glyphen schafft nun auch ein Tank Mobs in Rekortzeit. Für mich wäre es nur noch interessant wenn ich Arena gehe, aber die mag ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. Dezember 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Nachteile:
> - Vielen DDs werden die items von heilern / tanks weggewürfelt für ihr off-EQ.



Andersrum wirds dann wohl genauso sein.
Dann würfelt ein von mir aus feral Dudu auch mal das Leder vom heal Dudu weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haemoglobin (20. Dezember 2008)

kommt dieser patch mit den 2 skillungen echt die tage schon?

ich dachte immer hätte gelesen das die noch an diesem system arbeiten! und dann erst noch auf die test server geht usw ...

aber zum thema:

ich find die idee nicht gut! dadurch verlieren die chars mehr ihre einzigartigkeit. masn sollte sich eben entscheiden, aber wow macht den spielern langsam alles viel zu einfach, und wie gesagt ... jetz kann ja jeder auf alles würfeln, palas auf heal und deff gear, genau so wie dudus usw. ... Wenn euch das gefällt ... bitte sehr


----------



## pvenohr (20. Dezember 2008)

Haemoglobin schrieb:


> kommt dieser patch mit den 2 skillungen echt die tage schon?
> 
> ich dachte immer hätte gelesen das die noch an diesem system arbeiten! und dann erst noch auf die test server geht usw ...



Es erscheint auch , wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, frühestens mit 3.1 aber anscheinend ist hier niemand des Lesens mächtig.


----------



## Lestara (20. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> *Der Patch, der uns die 2-Skillungs Möglichkeit mitbringt, wird uns in den nächsten Tagen erreichen.* Was genau wird passieren? Habt ihr euch da mal Gedanken drüber gemacht?
> Ich persönlich finde es in erster Linie gut, da ich einen Tank spiele und somit nicht mehr 2x in der Woche umskillen muss, um in der Arena zu kämpfen.
> 
> Auch das Tank und Heilerproblem beim Gruppen aufstellen wird wohl Geschichte sein. Allerdings gibts es sicherlich auch hier eine Kehrseite der Medaille.
> ...




Kommt frühestens mit Ulduar (3.1), ist aber auch noch nicht bestätigt aber das nur so am Rande.

Ich Spiel ne Verstärker Schamanin, hab vorher nen Tank Pala und Heil Druiden gespielt, die Schamanin is 80, die anderen beiden 70. Ich freu mich auf die Dual-Skillung, aber ich hab die gleichen Ängste wie du. Gleichzeitig kommt bei manchen aber auch das Bedürfniss auf, dann auf ALLES Gear, was sie tragen können zu needen,  da man ja in ein paar Sekunden seine Skillung anpassen kann. Und ich mag, wenn ich in einer Instanz bin, und ein Schwere Rüssi Teil für Hunter / Enhancer dropt mich nicht mit dem Heil-Schamanen drum kloppen müssen, der es vielleicht nur zum farmen anziehen würde, wärend ich es wirklich brauche, nur weil er ja ne Dual-Spec hat, und dieses Argument dann zuzieht, um seinen Wurf zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## daymion99 (20. Dezember 2008)

egal was blizzard ändert, irgendwer meckert doch immer rum, oder?

"mimimi, jeder würfelt jetzt auf alles"

war das nicht so, dass man das schon immer konnte? hört auf zu heulen!


doppelskillung ist ne tolle sache und macht das spielen von einzelnen chars abweichslungsreicher.
soll ja auch leute geben, die kein zeit haben 296847 twinks zu züchten.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Dezember 2008)

Unterm Strich ist die Möglichkeit schnell umzuskillen positiv!

*Nachteile:*

- Natürlich wird es welche geben die nach dem Motto: Ich hab meinen Verstärker grad auf Heiler geswitcht, ich bin jetzt Heiler! leben werden.

Aber das machen sie genau einmal! Es gab früher auch schon DDs die meinten ohne Schild tanken zu müssen!

- Jeder der irgendwas tragen kann wird sagen er hat Bedarf weil es seiner Zweitskillung entspricht! Selbst wenn er Furore/MS geskillt ist wird er behaupten die Zweitskillung ist Tank!

- Bei vielen Klassen wird es wohl eher auf PveDD und Pvp-Skillung rauslaufen


*Vorteile:*

- Wer hat nicht als Ele vor der Zaubermacht nochmal Zusatzheilequip und BG-Equip mit sich herumgeschleppt? Oder als PlattenDD noch Tankequip? Mit dieser Skillung werden MEHR Leute das tanken ausprobieren und eventuell bleiben noch ein paar gute Tanks hängen.

- Ich kenne einige Krieger die umskillt haben, nicht weil sie nicht gerne tanken sondern weil sie entweder auf Pvp-Realms sind und nur selten spielen oder einfach keinen Bock haben ständig nur als Tank zu fungieren. Davon werden wohl einige die Zweitskillung Tank reinmachen. 


*Fazit:*

Die Auswahl an Tanks + Heiler wird größer aber nicht unbedingt besser! Deswegen lohnt es sich nach dem alten System vorzugehen: Die guten in die FL, die wahrhaft schlechten in die Igno und schon hat man größtenteils einen Vorteil durch die 2-fach-skillung!


----------



## hackle (20. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich mir die tank und heil verhältnisse zurzeit anseh nehm ich es sogar in kauf das mir ein tank das dd equip sogar bisschen wegwürfelt.
aber es wird denk ich nicht so schlimm wenn man sich abspricht vor der ini.
und die 0815roxx0r würdn auch so als tank das dd equip für die andere skillung wegwürfeln#
von daher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halandor (20. Dezember 2008)

also da ich hunter spiele seh ich bei meiner klasse den einzigen sinn zwischen raid und arena-skill zu switschen


----------



## crescent (20. Dezember 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *und was ich nicht kapiere das mindestens jeder 2te Dk sagt er ist dd obwohl in dem Interview mit einem von Blizz ausdrücklich gesagt wurde das man mit jeder Dk Skillung tanken kann und sogar ich habe bis jetzt zumindest die bc inis ohne frostskillung getankt und ohne tank equip*



du verstehst da was falsch. der DK hat keinen expliziten tankbaum, wie andere klassen, sprich du kannst blut-, frost- oder unheiligtank sein. es gibt aber dennoch einen unterschied zwischen def- und dd-skillung! in einer dd-skillung fallen ein paar talente weg, wie z.b. rüstung erhöhen. dafür nimmst du dann irgend etwas anderes rein, was dir als dd einen vorteil bietet. sicherlich kann man in notfällen auch mit einer dd-skillung tanken (machen krieger und druiden doch auch), aber es ist dann wahrscheinlich etwas schwieriger als mit einer def-skillung.

zum thema:
ich sehe auch das problem mit dem würfeln in instanzen... mein main ist eine hybridklassen, die ich als heiler spiele. natürlich würfel ich in instanzen nur auf equip für die aktuelle skillung, oder nehme ein teil für die zweitskillung mit, wenn es keiner haben will. aber bei vielen gruppen wird das in zukunft sicher oft probleme aufwerfen, wenn alle für ihr zweitequip sachen mitnehmen möchten. ich hoffe, randomgruppen werden damit nicht noch unerträglicher...


----------



## Balain (20. Dezember 2008)

das kommt überhaupt nicht mit dem nächsten patch,...    entweder hab ich es übersehen beim lesen der patch notes  oder ihr zeigt mir bitte mal die quelle.


----------



## MAczwerg (20. Dezember 2008)

lol Heiler und tank schwemme..

90 % der Leute die kenne sagen na dann hab ich einen PvP und PvE Skillung juhu. Ich mach es genau  so 2 mal Holypala einmla PvE einmal PvP


----------



## lord just (20. Dezember 2008)

naja ersteinmal kommt mit dem nächsten patch noch nicht die möglichkeit 2 skillungen zu haben. da hat wohl jemand was falsch verstanden, denn die möglichkeit mit 2 skillungen soll frühstens mit patch 3.1 kommen, der sicherlich erst in 2 bis 3 monaten kommt, wenn genügend leute auf lvl80 sind und die instanzen alle leergefarmt sind.

dann zur möglichkeit 2 skillungen zu haben. 

einigen hilft er mehr und anderen weniger. reine dd klassen wie magier, hexer und schurken werden wohl nur pvp und pve skillung machen oder farm und pvp bzw pve skillung.

bei allein anderen klassen kommt es auf das equip an. priester können mit jedem equip alles skillen ohne nachteile. druiden können nur zwischen moonkin und heiler wählen. wilder kampf braucht ein komplett anderes equip. selbes beim schamanen. heiler und elementar teilen sich ihr set und verstärker brauchen ganz andere stats (auch wenn der verstärker jetzt besser mit int skaliert als vorher). beim krieger und todesritter schaut es auch so aus, dass die beiden dd skillungen das selbe equip brauchen aber man zum tanken ein gänzlich anderes equip haben muss. 

das schlimmste ist aber der paladin. er braucht für jede skillung ein anderes equip. als heiler braucht er viel int und zaubermacht, als tank viel ausdauer und hit und muss gucken, dass er crit immun wird und als vergelter benutzt man erstmal ne zweihand waffe und braucht massig stärke und hit.

ich spiel momentan einen vergelter paladin und mir wird der patch nix bringen, weil ich mir erst ein zweites equip besorgen müsste, was durchaus viel arbeit sein kann und auch teuer werden kann.

mein schamane ist momentan verstärker und werde mit dem auf jeden fall mal elementar ausprobieren und vielleicht dann später komplett wechseln. selbes gilt für meinen druiden, der momentan wilder kampf geskillt ist und als moonkin macht man ja momentan auch guten schaden. bei den beiden twinks lohnt sich das ganz noch, weil sie beide noch keine 80 sind und ich mir da dann ein equip durch die questbelohnungen aufbauen kann.


----------



## Visalia (20. Dezember 2008)

hi leute,

kann nur eins dazu sagen: Für mich als Holy- Priester gibts nichts genialeres da ich endlich mal spontan flexibler zu sein und mal auch als DD in nem Raid / Inze mit zu gehn.

Denke den Druiden/ Kriegern gehts genauso denn die meisten die solche Hybridklassen spielen sind schon in der lage als heal/DD/tank usw zu recht zu kommen. Meine erfahrung.

Klar wirds möchtegern Tanks/ Heiler geben das gibts aber unter den reinen DD Klassen genauso ^^

Und wer sich für seine Klasse interessiert ist auch in der Lage diese voll zu nutzen. 

Auch ich habe mal klein als heiler angefangen und wer genug selbstkritsch ist wird bald merken " nein das is nix oder ja das liegt mir doch auch "

so long


----------



## Ciquo (20. Dezember 2008)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> aber sowas soll zum jäger auch kommen das finde ich wiederrum beschisssen..




hm. stimmt! krieger sollten zwischen dd und tank switchen können aber jäger keinesfalls zwischen dd und support...

/ironieoff

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Argisus (20. Dezember 2008)

*Hy Leute,
*
ich bin Pala Tank Argisus auf der Arguswacht,
ich habe keine propleme mit den Leuten die sich umskilln und von Heiler oder Tank auf DD gehen.

Ich sehe auch wie oben bereits geschrieben das sich DD einfach mal kurz Heal oder Tank macht
is nich gut da wir dan im raid propleme kriegen alleine die Addons fehlen doch schon dan bei vielen pseudo heilern oder Tanks!

Insbesonders die übung is wichtig den es gibt ne gewisse rotation im klicken der fähigkeiten da is nich abwarten bis verfügbar oder einfach mal Agro halten.
Ich habe es schon oft erlebt das irgend DD mal einfach mir den abgenommen hat und ich zu tun hatte die aggro zu holen das kann nen wip im Raid sein.
Weil bei solchen DD's muss ich aufpassen und ihnen mal kurz ihre agro runterfahren.

Wenn das pseudo machen soll mahlzeit wen ich als main Tank ausfalle wahrst dan obwol der boss nur 100k life hat ne is nich das versaut die stimmung im raid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mal abwarten was kommt grüchte brodeln nun mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Euer Argi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visalia (20. Dezember 2008)

hi argisus,

naja dem kann ich ned ganz zustimmen, denn wenn man sich für seine klasse intressiert, gibts nix genialeres, weiss ja ned was du noch so zoggst, aber ich für mich (heiler) hatte zu BC Zeiten noch ein DMG equip und an den addons scheiterts auch ned, denn wie ich schon gesagt habe wenn einer weiß was seine klasse kann und die auch spielen kann ist man für solche fälle gerüstet Thema addons/equip usw.


----------



## Sch1llman (20. Dezember 2008)

man, man, man... es haben auch alle bei einführung von zaubermacht bzgl wegwürfeln geweint...


----------



## neo1986 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die idee von 2 skillungen total doof.

Aber wenns kommt.
Meinem Schurken bringst wenig.
Aber meinem DK kann ich dan auf meine nomale eis skillung maxhen und zum Farmen Unheil.


----------



## Mikell (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe jede Hybridklasse mit freuden gespielt. Mit jeder habe ich versucht, immer für alle Skillungen zeuch zu sammeln.
Wenn ich gruppen gesucht habe, habe ich es immer gleich angesagt (Ich tankbär, gleich gesagt, sammle atm eulenzeuch)

Das mit den 2 Skillungen macht flexibler...

...schlechte Heiler/Tanks? Gibts doch heute schon. Viele skillen Support, um leichter Innis zu finden um an ihre DD teile zu kommen

...wegwürfeln: Gabs schon bei Classic Zeiten. Wosonst kommen die 2 Witze her das alle Items generell Hunteritems sind, und der Paladin eh alles brauch, was er tragen kann.

Ich freu mich drauf.Die nachteile gibts heute schon, und zwar von Level 1-80 (was ich heute im Schalachroten Kloster wieder schmunzelnd feststellen musste^^)

Zu den 2 DK´s, die anscheinent keine ahnung haben und im o-ton stecken geblieben sind:

1. Jeder Skillbaum eignet sich zum tanken, nciht jede Skillung. MaxxDD kann höchstens offtanken. FullTank fährt nidrige DPS und wer PvP skillt muss nochmals Abstriche machen. man muss schon entsprechende Skills auswählen.

2. Frost ist nicht der tankbaum. Blut ist nicht der MaxxDD Baum (aktuell)


----------



## Mikell (20. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich finde die idee von 2 skillungen total doof.
> 
> Aber wenns kommt.
> Meinem Schurken bringst wenig.
> Aber meinem DK kann ich dan auf meine nomale eis skillung maxhen und zum Farmen Unheil.



Nicht? Gibt doch große Unterschiede zwischen PvE und PvP. gerade beim Schurken.
Mal ne Liste wems was bringen könnte:

- Magier: Frostfeuerbolt(PvE) / Insert random PvP skillung
- Schurke: maxxPvE vs Wichtige PvP Skills
- Hybride: Pala/DK/Druide/Schamane
- Supporter: Heiler/tanks
- Hexer: 3 in sich total unterschiedliche Arten des Schadensaufbringens (Dot/DD/Pet)
- Jäger: Überlebenssupport/farmBM

Gibt nahezu keinem der damit null anfangen könnte.


----------



## Pellaeon-KdhH (20. Dezember 2008)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> Boar seit ihr früh wach xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde ich nicht, es gibt nicht besseres für nen Raid an Support, wenn du TS und BM dabei hast, somit kannste aus beiden Vorteile ziehen.
Enfach mal umswitchen bei Bedarf.




Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Vorteile:
> - viele DDs werden zu tanks und heiler --> tank und heiler problem wird (scheinbar) gelöst bzw die situation bessert sich.
> - Keine Hohen umskillkosten für z.B. Heiler die als dd questen wollen
> 
> ...



Einfach so wie jetzt handhaben, würfeln auf die momentane Skillung, alles andere ist 2nd und nur wenn keiner es haben will.
Und im Notfall selbst in 5ern PM, ist zwar Kindergarten aber manchmal muß es wohl so sein.



bananengurke schrieb:


> naja als tank glaub ich nicht das ich das oft benutzten werde, das hieße ja das ich immer mein dd equip dabei haben müsste.
> sollte aber nen riesen unterschied machen bei diesen ewigen heiler/tank suchen, das ist ja das main ding "bin nicht richtig geskillt/mag nicht umskillen"
> 
> das mit den drops und wegwürfeln: nee also bei uns ist es immer noch so das der maintank als erster need haben darf und der main heiler für heil zeugs, alles andere= kick oder ich leave



Was bist du denn für ein Tank der nur mit einer Rüstung rumrennt? Ich habe immer noch ein Off-Equip dabei + Ressi Equip.
Oder rennst du jedesmal erst zur Bank und holst dein Off Zeugs wenn du mal allein Questen wilst?


----------



## RedFlag (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds richtig gut!
Als Holy Pala hat mans nämlich nicht gerade einfach, wenn mal mal farmen möchte.
Weiß man schon wie das dann aussehen wird?
Wird man dann zb 1x am Tag oder in der Woche kostenlos beim trainer umskillen können?


----------



## cazimir (20. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Auch das Tank und Heilerproblem beim Gruppen aufstellen wird wohl Geschichte sein. Allerdings gibts es sicherlich auch hier eine Kehrseite der Medaille.


Ich wette, dass jetzt alle Spieler die beim Raiden in der Gilde Tank oder Heiler sind, jetzt DD spielen wollen, weil sie keine Kosten fürs umskillen haben.


----------



## Sch1llman (20. Dezember 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass jetzt alle Spieler die beim Raiden in der Gilde Tank oder Heiler sind, jetzt DD spielen wollen, weil sie keine Kosten fürs umskillen haben.



logik?
man spielt tank oder heiler für instanzen und kann für gold auch umskillen. WARUM sollte man für einen raid auf dd skillen, nur weil es nichts kostet?


----------



## Blaggi (20. Dezember 2008)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> logik?
> man spielt tank oder heiler für instanzen und kann für gold auch umskillen. WARUM sollte man für einen raid auf dd skillen, nur weil es nichts kostet?


_Schonmal eine 10er Raidini mit 3 Def-Kriegern gespielt ? Nein ? Dann mach das mal !_


----------



## Shizo. (20. Dezember 2008)

Es ist eine gute idee, wenn jeder nur darauf bedarf macht für das was er grad geskillt ist.
Und wenn keiner es haben will erst auf für die 2. skillung.
also wird rnd nicht mehr so gut möglich sein da es viele "Spinner" gibt die dann auf alles bedarf machen
was sie tragen können.


----------



## Greshnak (20. Dezember 2008)

was is das überhaupt?


----------



## Xplaya (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde das Prinzip mit 2 Skillungen rumzulaufen gar nicht mal so übel !
Aber trotzdem glaube Ich nicht das Jeder Hybrid DD jetzt Healer oder Tank wird und dann sofort in Ini´s oder Raids geht , da Man(n) [Bzw. Frau^^] doch so viel Grips im Hirn haben möge um zuwissen, dass Nicht die Skillung (oder das Equip) alleine einen Tank oder Healer ausmacht. 

Gruss der X  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langlog (20. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass durch die Möglichkeit 2 Skillungen zu haben die beliebig und kostenlos wechselbar sind, eine Masse an Heilern und Tank's unsere Server flutet, die es einfach nicht können.
> Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass sehr viele dd's, welche noch nie einen Heiler oder einen Tank ansatzweise gespielt haben, jenes als 2. Skill wählen werden.



Die bedenken kann ich nachvollziehen das Regelt sich ganz von allein. Wenn jemand nicht Tanken oder Heilen kann wird er früher oder später aussortiert werden. Mal abgesehen davon das es Spieler gibt die schon länger Tanken/Heilen und es Trozdem nicht auf die Reihe bekommen (ka warum die immer noch mitgenommen werden).....  Erfahrungsgemäß regelt sich sowas von selbst von daher sehe ich dem gelassen entgegen. 

Gruß LL

PS Ich Finde die Idee super mir gehts Ähnlich, ich Skille immer zwichen Bäumchen und Bärchen hin und her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wotan81 (20. Dezember 2008)

Tulence schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das so zu sagen aber meiner Meinung nach ist das total der Mist...
> 
> Ich seh das ganze z.B. so:
> Off -Item dropt -> Off-Warri: need / Deff-Warri:"Eigentlich bin ich ja auch off geskillt..." need -> beide rollen -> Deff- Tank gewinnt.
> ...



Was soll denn das für ein Raid sein? oO
In Raids seh ich da mal Null probleme, vorrausgesetzt man hat einen festen Raid und geht nicht jede woche Random was sich Menschen mit normal funtionierenden Nerven, eh nicht antun würden.
Und btw, fast jeder der nen DD sehr gut spielt wird auch schnell als Tank/Heiler zurechtkommen, zumal das einige auch schon zigmal gemacht haben. Heißt ja nicht nur weil ich gerade Tank bin das ich noch nie DD oder Heal gespecct war.


----------



## patrick02 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe da einfach keinen nachteil, weil  das heiler und Tank suchen einfach nervt! 


LG


----------



## l33r0y (20. Dezember 2008)

hm.. ein weiterer Nachteil wäre >eventuell<(!!), dass der Mangel an Heilern im PvP noch größer werden könnte.


----------



## DerBogo (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich freu mich schon drauf,
ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft, da ich aber auch häufig morgens online bin und da nicht unbeindgt gruppen für inis zusammen kommen, ist es schön wenn man dann das Questen einfacher hat, um bißchen kohle, ruf und sonstiges zusammen zu bekommen. Und man somit die Dailies auch schneller abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## DarkDesire666 (20. Dezember 2008)

ich fänds toll ... hab nen holy priest und kriege zwar jeden mob down ... nur das dauert ewig ... so könnte ich als 2. skillung auf shadow gehen und mal wieder zuügig questen ... ohne jedesmal 25g fürs umskillen zu zahlen ...


----------



## Freebs (20. Dezember 2008)

Einmal Retriskillung fürs PvE - dann Retriskillung fürs PvP. Top!


----------



## Huntêr1982 (20. Dezember 2008)

Thoraxxus/Terroda schrieb:


> Es wird nach wie vor gefragt, hoffe ich doch, ob man es nicht fürs Second - Equip haben darf... z.B.
> Wenn ich mit meinem DK in eine Hero reingehe - als DD - KÖNNTE ja aber auf Tank umskillen, es droppt ein Item, Deff Stats , ganz supertoll, der Tank brauch es aber; meine Reaktion: Passen. Nach wie vor auch und ich hoffe, dass es bei anderen auch so bleibt, bzw. sich ändert, dass man nicht auf jeden Mist needet.
> MFG



Hoffe ich auch nur das dumme ist das genau das passieren wird das Druiden zB. die nur plan von Eule haben wahrscheinlich anfangen auf Feral/Schurken equip zu würfeln weil es ja besser ist bzw epic und mal tanken wollen das ist genau das was sehr viele machen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als dudutank würfel ich ja auch nicht auf casterzeug es sei denn es braucht wirklich niemand (und selbst wenn alle gier würfeln frage ich dann ob ich es für mein eulen eq haben darf) aber dummerweise ist sozialverhalten innerhalb des spiels so ziemlich im keller


----------



## LingLing85 (20. Dezember 2008)

Mein Schamane bleibt bei Elementar-Skillung :O


----------



## neo1986 (20. Dezember 2008)

Mikell schrieb:


> Nicht? Gibt doch große Unterschiede zwischen PvE und PvP. gerade beim Schurken.
> Mal ne Liste wems was bringen könnte:
> 
> - Magier: Frostfeuerbolt(PvE) / Insert random PvP skillung
> ...


Trotzdem find ichs doof.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (20. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> dass durch die Möglichkeit 2 Skillungen zu haben die beliebig und kostenlos wechselbar sind, eine Masse an Heilern und Tank's unsere Server flutet, die es einfach nicht können.
> Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass sehr viele dd's, welche noch nie einen Heiler oder einen Tank ansatzweise gespielt haben, jenes als 2. Skill wählen werden.



Wenn man es nie probiert, wird man es nie lernen/können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner Meinung nach zumindest..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightskill (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich find das gut ,weil ich dann mein Pala afu 80 auf Heal umskilln kann ohne imemr viel gold auszu geben..ich war vorher noch nie heal so pare ich viel gold und kannn gleichzeitig sachen lernen


----------



## lord just (20. Dezember 2008)

Mikell schrieb:


> Nicht? Gibt doch große Unterschiede zwischen PvE und PvP. gerade beim Schurken.
> Mal ne Liste wems was bringen könnte:
> 
> - Magier: Frostfeuerbolt(PvE) / Insert random PvP skillung
> ...




naja wenn man aber das entsprechende equip für die skillung nicht hat, dann kann man damit nix anfangen. hinzu kommt, dass man mit der zweiten skillung auch erstmal spielen können muss. wie schon gesagt, ist es z.b. bei den tankklassen sehr schwer mit den zwei skillungen, da nicht jeder tank noch off-items hat (besonders neue tanks, die durchaus auch mit tankskillung und tankitems gut schaden machen).

viele werden natürlich ne neue skillung ausprobieren einfach nur weil sie es können und der ein oder andere wird wohl dann auch seine eigene skillung komplett wechseln, aber es wird bestimmt auch eine flut an wirklich unfähigen tanks und heilern geben die mit komplett falschem equip versuchen werden irgendwas zu reißen und sich dann wieder ihrer alten skillung zuwenden, wodurch der tank und heiler mangel nicht wirklich behoben wird.


----------



## Balord (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich als Pala hab nichts gegen die doppelskillung. Ist nämlich ziemlich nervig andauernd vom Tank für Inis zu vergelter für Soloaktivitäten oder PvP umzuskilln. Das erleichtert das Ganze etwas


----------



## Fire_Frog (21. Dezember 2008)

wems nich gefällt der muss sich ja nicht drum kümmern, die anderen (ich auch, bin Druide) können sich drauf freuen!


----------



## sarika (22. Dezember 2008)

ich wäre ganz froh, wenn das endlich kommt.
spiele einen druiden, die meiste zeit bin ich auf eule geskillt, aber wenn halt mal wieder ein heiler fehlt, wird eben schnell umgeskillt. erfahrung hab ich in beiden kategorien schon sammeln können und es macht mir auch beides spaß, aber zum questen ist es als heiler einfach nur ne qual. hab zb. von 70-77 als heiler gelevelt, weil alle heiler aus der gilde zum leveln umgeskillt haben. tja, ergebnis war dann ein unterschied von 3 leveln bei ca gleicher zeitinvestition zum leveln. und den tanks gehts meist auch nicht anders.

und ich denke mal nicht das alle die dann umskillen null ahnung von der neuen skillung haben. klar wer auf 70 mal nen heiler oder tank gespielt hat, kennt noch nicht alle neuen fertigkeiten und skills, aber wer an der sache keinen spaß hat, der gibt es auch ganz schnell wieder auf. die angst das dann nur noobs rumlaufen ist deshalb ziehmlich unbegründet, das ist spätestens nach ein bis zwei wochen erledigt.

was nicht hybridklassen von haben wie jäger zb? in manchen inis macht ein BM absolut null sinn und in anderen ist er einfach nur klasse. bei uns skillt einer der jäger deshalb auch ständig um....
hexer das selbe spiel.

für manche ist eben auch das pvp wichtig, und wenn man trotzdem regelmäßig raidet, muß man zwangsweiße umskillen um halbwegs erfolgreich zu sein.


klar 50g fürs umskillen sind eigentlich nicht viel geld, zumindest seit man theoretisch 25 daylis machen kann, aber wer ist nicht froh, wenn er das gold anderweitig in seinen char investieren kann. seiens verzauberungen steine und co (wäre mir zumindest lieber)


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2008)

Sehe ausnahmslos Vorteile und habe noch kein einziges vernünftiges Argument gelesen, warum es etwas Schlechtes sein soll, soferns vernünftig implementiert wird.
1. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
2. Jeder DD kann sich ne Zweitskillung machen, wie PvP, Farmskillung, Bossskillung oder Spassskillung
3. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
4. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
5. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
6. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
7. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
8. You do not talk about fight club!


----------



## Ulather (22. Dezember 2008)

Genau mein Gedanke. Das ganze soll doch dazu dienen unsere Chars etwas zu entlasten und vielleicht noch um die Gruppensuche etwas einfacher zu gestalten.
ATM herrscht auf dem neuen Server Garrosh ein derber Tank/Heiler-Mangel da viele Spieler am leveln sind. Wer levelt schon gerne als Tank oder Heiler?

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei Euch so zum Thema Zweirüstung steht, aber sowohl mein Krieger als auch meine Schamane haben eine Zwei- oder Drittrüstung und könnten so mal eben auf die schnelle einen nötigen Posten in einer Instanz oder einem Raid belegen.

Die Würfelproblematik sehe ich als nicht ganz so schlimm, wenn man mit vernünftigen Leuten unterwegs ist. 
Du gehst als Tank in eine Instanz? Würfel bitte auf Tanksachen...
Du gehst als DD in eine Instanz? Würfel bitte auf DD-Sachen....

Wenn kein Bedarf besteht kann man sich um die Gegenstände prügeln oder genau abwägen, welcher Char von dem Item mehr profitiert oder es besser gebrauchen kann. 

Bei Gilden und Stammgruppen sehe ich da absolut kein Problem.

Bei Randomgruppen... Naja    Wie war das noch mit der Katze im Sack?^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> 7. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.



8. Jeder Verstärkerschami vom Ohrensammler hat endlich die Möglichkeit auch als Heiler zu fungieren!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 8. Jeder Verstärkerschami vom Ohrensammler hat endlich die Möglichkeit auch als Heiler zu fungieren!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie muß man das jetzt verstehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du dir ne "Horde" von Draeneischamaninen zugelegt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 8. Jeder Verstärkerschami vom Ohrensammler hat endlich die Möglichkeit auch als Heiler zu fungieren!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hui die Möglichkeit hab ich komplett vergessen, sorry, aber umso besser =)

Also hier die aktuelle Liste:
1. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
2. Jeder DD kann sich ne Zweitskillung machen, wie PvP, Farmskillung, Bossskillung oder Spassskillung
3. Jeder Verstärkerschamane und Eulenkind hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Heilskillung zuzulegen.
4. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
5. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
6. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
7. Jeder Deff-Tank und Heiler hat endlich die Möglichkeit, sich ne Farmskillung zuzulegen.
8. Jeder Verstärkerschami vom Ohrensammler hat endlich die Möglichkeit auch als Heiler zu fungieren!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungodly (22. Dezember 2008)

Ok der Dualspecc kommt.

Ich habe mit meinem Dk auch 2 Euips dabei einmal DD einmal Tank (mit Def Cap) naja ich weiss nicht ob mir die Skillerei was bringt, weil mit meiner momentanen Skillung (kein Frostie^^) kann ich Damage machen und ohne weiteres Hero Inis Tanken. Aber  bissel mehr DMG iss halt immer gut^^

Lassen wirs einfach auf uns zukommen.

MFG

Ungodly


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wie muß man das jetzt verstehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is bloß einer (Troll) , aber es geht ja mehr um die Theorie, außerdem hört sich das so beeindruckender an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ Davatar

thx!!


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> is bloß einer (Troll) , aber es geht ja mehr um die Theorie, außerdem hört sich das so beeindruckender an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah! Also ist dein Schami doch Horde! Halt die Horde ohne blaue Huftiere! Was nicht bedeutet, dass dein Schami nicht blau ist! Das bezieh ich jetzt natürlich nicht auf deine Spielweise! *gg*

Hab ich das so richtig formuliert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ah! Also ist dein Schami doch Horde! Halt die Horde ohne blaue Huftiere! Was nicht bedeutet, dass dein Schami nicht blau ist! Das bezieh ich jetzt natürlich nicht auf deine Spielweise! *gg*
> 
> Hab ich das so richtig formuliert?
> 
> ...




don`t drink and kill!!!


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> don`t drink and kill!!!



Sag das nicht mir sondern den Manaklassen!! Die hauen die Säfte als Literweise weg! Und es ist noch nirgendwo von Blizzard bestätigt worden das Mana in rauhen Mengen NICHT Gesundheitsschädlich ist!! Immerhin sind die Blutelfen ja direkt süchtig danach!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ähm zurück zum Thema!^^

Ich freu mich auf die 2fachSkillung weil mein Eleschami (Öhrchen ha ha ha) kein zweites Equip braucht sondern als Heiler nur ein paar Sachen austauschen muß!

Mein Krieger erstmal Furore/Tank wird und später vielleicht Tank/MS

Und mein DK wird Bankfachmanager/Leiter des persönlichen Postverkehrs (der mußte sein!)


----------



## van der zeusen (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich freue mich als alter Druidenspieler.  Mein Gold wird es mir danken

Aber den ganzen Pessismus kann ich eigentlich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Meiner Meinung gewinnt jeder davon. Außer vielleicht die reinen PVP oder PVE Spieler bzw. die, die nur eine Skillung spielen wollen und keine Lust auf mehr Facetten des Spiels haben.

Warum immer das Herumgeheule? Ich denke nicht, dass ab jetzt alle Raids nur mit Krieger, Druiden, Todesritter und Schamanen ausgefüllt werden, da man auch die anderen Klassen braucht. Vielleicht gibt es für die eine oder andere Klasse weniger Bedarf im Raid, aber gute Leute wird man nicht gehen lassen und bei der Fluktuation  in den (auch: guten) Raid-Gilden, ist für guten Nachwuchs immer Platz. Vielleicht wird es ein wenig schwerer. Aber ich denke mir es wird dadurch auch anderen Gilden möglich sein, im Raid-Kontent weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

van schrieb:


> Aber den ganzen Pessismus kann ich eigentlich nicht ganz nachvollziehen....Warum immer das Herumgeheule?...


Tjo, das ist wohl ganz wie im echten Leben.
 - Wenns Freibier gibt wird geschimpft, es gäbe zu viele Alkleichen, also wird Freibier abgeschafft. Nun wird geschimpft weils kein Freibier mehr gibt und man das triste Alltagsdasein wieder miterleben muss.
 - Wenns Freimilch gibt wird geschimpft, dass dadurch der Konkurrenzkampf auf dem Markt flöten geht, also wird Freimlich wieder abgeschafft. Nun wird geschimpft weils keine Freimilch mehr gibt und man wieder ungesund leben muss.
Du siehst, sowohl bei Freibier, als auch bei Freimilch wird geschimpft, obwohl beides ne super Idee wäre =)

Somit kannst Du auch allen Spielern ne Zweitskillung schenken, durch welche jede Klasse und ausnahmslos jeder Spieler Vorteile erhält und dennoch wird geschimpft.


----------



## trolldich (5. Januar 2009)

also ich behaupte jetzt sogar das es noch weniger heiler tanks geben wird . zum einen werden die leute nicht als tank mitgenommen weil sie keinen bock haben die sachen in den normalen instanzen zu farmen oder massig gold auszugeben , zweitens werden sie merken wie kritisch die dd´s sind nach wipes . und die wo jetzt tank und heiler sind werden sich denken ich mach jetzt mal damage , tanken können jetzt andere . random pve wird weiter sterben . 

zum anderen werden die anderen jetzt eine dual pvp skillung machen , je nach gegner die sie treffen .

gut gemeint und gut gemacht sind zweierlei , wow geht so den bach runter :-(


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (5. Januar 2009)

trolldich schrieb:


> also ich behaupte jetzt sogar das es noch weniger heiler tanks geben wird . zum einen werden die leute nicht als tank mitgenommen weil sie keinen bock haben die sachen in den normalen instanzen zu farmen oder massig gold auszugeben , zweitens werden sie merken wie kritisch die dd´s sind nach wipes . und die wo jetzt tank und heiler sind werden sich denken ich mach jetzt mal damage , tanken können jetzt andere .



Naja, glaub ich nicht. Ich kann gut Heilen aber als DD bin ich nen vollhonk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (5. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube ...

man hat zwei Festgelegte Trees sagen wir als Paladin PvP Vergeltung und PvE Heal um einen von den Trees komplett zu ändern bezahlt man den alten preis d.h wenn man das oft ändert am schluss 50g.

Dann zwischen den beiden Trees zu wechseln kostet nichts hat aber irgend wie nen 6 / 12 / 24 std Cd


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

Leute ich spiele seit Release nen Heiler und glaubt mir, wenn man Heiler aus Überzeugung ist geht man nicht plötzlich nur noch als DDs in die Inis, bloss weils die Doppelskillung gibt. Denn umskillen konnte man bisher auch immer. DD spielen ist totlangweilig für nen Heiler, drum spielen wir ja keine DDs sondern Heiler.
*Die Doppelskillung ist für die Heiler dazu da, dass sie vernünftig leveln, questen und farmen können, ohne dafür extra zwei mal umskillen zu müssen.* Wer jetzt immernoch glaubt, die Heiler werden in Zukunft nur noch DD spielen, dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen...


----------



## Omidas (5. Januar 2009)

Freue mich auch schon drauf stelle mir nur grade vor, wie lustig das werden kann:

Grp:
Pala
Krieger
DK
Druide

Vor DualSpec
[LFG] Suchen noch Tank für xyz 11!!

Nach dem Patch:

 [Gruppe:a] Hab noch einen Heiler gefunden. Wer macht Tank?
 [Gruppe:b] Komm mach du c!
 [Gruppe:c] Hey lass mal sein macht d doch sicher
 [Gruppe:d] Vergiss es lass doch a tanken.
.....


----------



## Natsumee (5. Januar 2009)

ich glaube nicht das es weniger tanks und heiler geben wird eher mehr

ich hoffe es wird mindestens nen stunden cd dafür geben


----------



## Soupcasper (5. Januar 2009)

dann kommen so total geile Heiler in DMG Kleidung ohne MP5 raus, oder DMG Dealer mit massig MP5 und Mana aber keinem Hit und critt, oder Tanks ohne Verteidigung/Rüssi/Ausweichen/HP/Parieren/Blocken usw. 

Für PvP ganz toll... aber wenn man dann auf so mighty-DD/HEILER/TANKS trifft is ende^^...


----------



## StolenTheRogue (5. Januar 2009)

Naja was soll schon passieren mit der Möglichkeit per klick Deff oder eben Healer DD zu sein?
Jeder hat es schon erlebt? Also wie ein schlechter healer oder tank aus der gruppe geworfen wird..
Es wird sich nix ändern ausser das es mehr tanks und healer gibt^^
Und das lootprob wirds auch nicht geben da hybridklassen generell alles brauchen können und ansonsten nur e auf das machen das ihnen bei derzeitiger skillung etwas bringt.


----------



## mister.G (5. Januar 2009)

mein gott ihr könnt euch auch nur über sachen aufregen oder? Das ist einfach ein supergeniale Idee von Blizzard. Manche machen raids so wie auch pvp gleich gerne, da ist es unglaublich praktisch sich mal auf knopfdruck umzuskillen. Und wegen dem Loot in inis erkenne ich auch keinerlei Probleme. Wenn da ein Krieger dabei ist der meistens auf Furor geskillt ist und wegen der ini dann auf Deff wechselt, dann würfelt er halt nur auf deff sachen. Soetwas kann man auch vor der ini besprechen. 

Keinem von euch passt etwas was Blizzard macht. Der Spieler sollte sich dem Spiel anpassen und nicht umgekehrt! Ihr könnt froh sein das so stark auf die Community eingegangen wird. Aber bei dieser Community ist es sowieso als ob man gegen ne Wand redet.

Es ist ein Spiel nehmt alles so hin wie es gemacht wird. Und wenn euch etwas net passt dann schreibt Verbessrungsvorschläge in einem angemessen Ton. Klar ist ein Forum zur freien Meinungsäußerung da, aber man kann sich ja bemühen diese Meinung auch sinnvoll zu gestalten. Und wer meint mich auf ein paar Rechtschreibfehler aufmerksam zu machen, der kann sich ja nen Duden nehmen und alles auswendig lernen was da drin steht.


----------



## lord just (5. Januar 2009)

also nach den letzten informationen die ich blizzard forum gelesen habe soll es keinen cd beim wechseln von der skillung geben.

beim lehrer soll man nach wie vor die skillung verlernen können und verlernt sofort beide skillungen und kann dann beide skillungen neu erstellen. wenn man dann in einer stadt oder einem gasthaus ist soll man dann kostenlos zwischen den beiden skillungen tauschen können und ausserhalb von städten oder gasthäusern soll es anfangs nur wenige kupfer und später bis zu 1 gold kosten. einzige beschränkung soll wohl bisher sein, dass man nicht im kampf die skillung ändern kann.

das ganze ohne cd und für nur nen kleinen betrag an gold zu machen hat seine vor unt nachteile. wenn man z.b. sich für ne instanz eingetragen hat und man dann in der zwischenzeit noch was anderes macht, so muss man dann nicht erst auf den cd warten oder in eine stat gehen. auch wären instanzen einfacher am stück zu machen. wenn man z.b. bei einem boss mal 2 tanks braucht und am nächsten nur noch einen kann man zwischen den bossen einfach mal die skillung switchen.

einziges problem wäre, dass dann jeder auf alle items würfeln würde, da er ja alle items gebrauchen kann.

der große vorteil vom skillungspatch wäre aber auf jeden fall, dass mehr leute sich als heiler oder tank versuchen würden und einige bestimmt dann tank oder heiler bleiben. auch wäre das leveln einfacher, da man dann als dd levelt und für instanzen schnell umskillt.


----------



## Lurka (5. Januar 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Nachteile:
> - Vielen DDs werden die items von heilern / tanks weggewürfelt für ihr off-EQ.
> - Viele Spieler die nicht Heilen /tanken können werden für inis auf Heilung /Tank umskillen um ne grp zu finden
> 
> Andere Argumente fallen mir gerade nicht ein, wenn mir welche einfallen werde ich die Tabelle ergänzen.




Ich weiss echt nicht was ihr für Probleme habt. Entweder geht man mit der Gilde und klärt das vorher ab, und selbst bei Random kann man vorher sagen was Sache ist, bzw. was man gerne haben möchte....Aber hier gehen direkt schon alle vom haben MÜSSEN aus und das ist das Problem, und das Problem liegt bei den Spielern und nicht bei Blizzard die uns jetzt mal endlich nochmal einen Sinnvollen Patch und nicht etwas á la Dolce&Giganta oder Geschlechtsumwandlung bringen.
Derjenige der in einer Ini tankt bekommt das Tank Equip, DD´s die in der Ini Schaden gemacht haben das DD Equip, fertig. Ein Furor Krieger (nur ein Beispiel) der nix aushält und die Skills nicht oder nur teilweise kennt und sie nur begrenzt nutzen kann, braucht keiner Gruppe ankommen und einen auf Tank zu machen nur weil er mal fix auf Def (<--Schreibt es doch wenigstens mal richtig - "Defense", net "Deffense") umskillen kann.

Zum zweiten kann ich nur sagen: Ein Tank der nicht Tanken kann wird garantiert nicht auf einmal anfangen zu tanken, kein Mensch hat Bock sich den Arsch vollflamen zu lassen. Bei Heilern dasselbe Spielchen, aber was solls? Ich könnt genauso gut mit der Wand reden, viel Spaß noch beim Weinen...Zum Hunderttausendsten Mal.

&#8364;dit: Irgendwie seit wir letztens einen Holy Pala in Vio Festung haben (problemlos) tanken lassen, ist das mir sowieso Wurst.


----------



## Dregalos (5. Januar 2009)

alles chillig...

jeder kann auf das würfeln als was er mit in der inni ist, mehr nicht, so einfach ^^


----------



## FonKeY (5. Januar 2009)

ich finde das eig gut....natürlich wird es tanks/healer geben die ihr skillung noch nie gespielt haben ...aber persönlich für mich selber finde ich es gut^^


----------



## FonKeY (5. Januar 2009)

kommt der patch mittwoch?


----------



## Schneelilie (5. Januar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> kommt der patch mittwoch?



Bei meinen Heal-chars oder meinem zukünftigem Tank *g* Wirds simpel sein: Entweder die Leute die als DD da sind, würfeln dem Heiler/Tank die Sachen NICHT weg, oder sie haben folgende Wahl: beim Tank, neuen Tank suchen. Beim Heiler, sich durch die Instanz selbst verbinden, da sie kein Punkt Heilung mehr bekommen. Sollte allerdings der Tank/Heiler dem jeweils anderem Sachen wegwürfeln, wegen der 2ten Skillung heisst es einfach ByeBye Gruppe. Einfach, kategorisch und oft als zickig bezeichtet. Funktioniert aber und schon meine Nerven ^.^

Freue mich darauf endlich neben Instanzen auch Questen zu können *freu*


----------



## Sch1llman (5. Januar 2009)

lord schrieb:


> einziges problem wäre, dass dann jeder auf alle items würfeln würde, da er ja alle items gebrauchen kann.



nein. als druide KÖNNTE ich jetzt auch auf zig sachen need machen (führe atm hauptsächlich heal und feral equip), aber man macht need halt nur auf items für die skillung, mit der man grad da ist. ansonsten wird höflich gefragt und anderen den vortritt gelassen.
falls sich tatsächlich keiner dran halten kann... muss man halt plündermeister in 5er inis machen oder so xD


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. Januar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> kommt der patch mittwoch?


Bisher habe ich nur gelesen, dass zwei Skillungen geplant sind. Weder, wann noch wie das implementiert werden soll. Hat da jemand andere Informationen?

OT: Auf SC2 warte ich auch schon sehnsüchtig seit zwei Jahren. Hat Blizzard auch versprochen, dass die das machen.


----------



## Rayven-Anetheron (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, würde aber gerne wissen wann der patch 3.0.8 released wird.


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich nur gelesen, dass zwei Skillungen geplant sind. Weder, wann noch wie das implementiert werden soll. Hat da jemand andere Informationen?
> 
> OT: Auf SC2 warte ich auch schon sehnsüchtig seit zwei Jahren. Hat Blizzard auch versprochen, dass die das machen.


Er soll mit Patch 3.1 kommen, wann immer das auch sein wird.
Bei SC2 rechnet man mit September 2009 (Quelle ist hierbei ein Händler), kann und wird aber ziemlich sicher ändern


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Er soll mit Patch 3.1 kommen, wann immer das auch sein wird.


Selbst dafür konnte ich keine Quelle finden. 



Davatar schrieb:


> Bei SC2 rechnet man mit September 2009 (Quelle ist hierbei ein Händler), kann und wird aber ziemlich sicher ändern


Meine Funde reichen von Ende 2009 bis Ende 2010. Mal sehen.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Januar 2009)

Es gab eine offizielle Meldung, dass man versucht es mit 3.1 rauszubringen, aber man gibt keine Garantie dafür, dass man es auch wirklich schafft. Durchstöbert mal die Buffed-News, da stand es.  Also heißt es wohl abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## sp3xx.de (5. Januar 2009)

also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen die leute die einen def spielen die spieln ihn aus überzeugung . die werden max bei items beiten/rollen wenn die items keiner mehr braucht ! das selbe mit heiler/dds .

ich für meinen teil spiele balance drui . bin es aus überzeugung und werdes bleiben . ich skille auf heal wenn heal von nöten ist und das selbe mit feral , hab beides lang genug gespielt um zu wissen wie ich was spielen muss . ich nehme jetzt auch schon  feral/heal items mit wenn die keiner mehr braucht aber halt nur wenn keiner ber braucht


----------



## Korgi (5. Januar 2009)

Gute und schlechte Spieler sind nicht abhängig von der Klasse. Es gibt unter Heilern, Tanks und DDs halt Leute mit Skill und welche ohne. Daran ändert auch Dual-Skill nix ^^
Ich selber freue mich sehr über diese neue Möglichkeit, da meine Lieblingsklasse ein Priester der heiligen Zunft ist.
Den Tanks wurde ja mit 3.x respektabler Schaden spendiert, so dass ein Leveln und Ruffarmen für Tanks nun viel angenehmer als früher ist.
Heilende Klassen wurden mit der Umstellung auf Zaubermacht belohnt, aber so wirklich prickelnd ist das Leveln immer noch nicht. Als Priester fehlen mir offensive Optionen und man geht zu früh oom. Wassersaufpausen sind der absolute Spasskiller für mich und so landete mein Priester erstmal auf dem Abstellgleis.
Imho profitieren alle vom Dualskill. DDs können nun zb zwischen Level- und PVP-Skillung umschalten. Und wer im Endcontent raidet, hat sicherlich auch nicht die optimale Skillung um "draußen" zu farmen.
Dul-Skill ist mein Highlite an WoLk und ich bin froh, dann meine "Problem-Kinder" komfortabel Leveln zu können.
Der Heiler- und Tankmangel ist dann Geschichte und ob ein Heiler/Tank/DD Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat, hat mit Dual-Skill eher weniger zu tun. Randomgruppen bergen halt Überraschungen.


----------



## Nania (5. Januar 2009)

Ich werds mit meinen Dudu  definitiv nutzen. 
Habe in der letzten Zeit sehr häufig von Gleichgewicht auf Heilung umskillen müssen.


----------



## Rantja (5. Januar 2009)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> ....
> Freue mich darauf endlich neben Instanzen auch Questen zu können *freu*



Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum manche Leute behaupten, sie würden auf (z.B.) Heilung geskillt beim Leveln nicht klar kommen. Bin mit meiner Heilig Priesterin immer wunderbar klargekommen. Ein Heildudu sagte mir neulich erst, wie erstaunt er war, mit wievielen Gegnern er mittlerweilen gleichzeitig klarkommt. Da hatte er als Katze mehr Probleme. Von Prot-Pala möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen, wenn ich sehe, wie schnell ein Vergelter umgehauen wird (ok, dafür bringe ich epische Kämpfe von 15 Minuten zustande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Mir ist daher dieser 2-Skillungs-Baum echt wurscht!


----------



## Dropz (5. Januar 2009)

In wenigen Tagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonsy (5. Januar 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> das dual-specc ist wohl eher dafür gedacht, dass die heiler und tanks es nun leichter beim questen und leveln haben sollen. und so vielleicht einige leute mehr überredet werden können, auch eine heil/tankklasse in der jeweiligen skillung zu spielen. man sollte dann aber wirklich darauf achten, dass man da nicht so einen aushilfsheiler/tank erwischt, der mit seinem DD equip den job machen will. deswegen fänd ich es vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn man sehen könnte, was die hauptskillung ist. vieleicht mit nem sternchen am unitframe oder so.



Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Ich seh das auch als Erleichterung für Heiler/Tanks im Bezug auf das leveln.
Was die Gefahr angeht mit unerfahrenen Heilern/Tanks in Ini's zu gehen denke ich wird es gar nicht so extrem werden.
Diejenigen die ernsthaft vorhaben als 2 spec Heiler/Tank zu wählen werden das denke ich auch recht konsequent durchziehen d.h. in ein paar wochen auch 
genügend Skill haben um diese Rollen auch auszufüllen.

Was das looten angeht denke ich wird alles beim alten bleiben - einige sind fair andere nicht!

Fazit: Ich freu mich drauf mit meinem Resto-Druiden als 2 spec auf Moonkin umzuskillen um endlich schneller zu leveln!!

/game on


----------



## Adnuf (5. Januar 2009)

Das ganze is eig super,ich hab von lv 1 - lv 80 nur Als Tank gelevelt!

atm bin ich aber Ms worri! Mir komtm das ganze sehr gelegen den oft fehlt ein Tank,ich hätte zwar das passende eq+erfahrung aber ich will nit wider 50g zum umskilln ausgeben

Vorteile:

*Ich kann endlich wider in innis Tanken ohne groß Goldverlust zu machn.

*Aber auch die möglichkeit meines dd eq's bleibt mir erhalten ohne (wie schon genannt) Groß gold zu verlieren

WAS mir aber sorgen macht das dan warscheinlich 50% der Tanks/healer im ifg schrott sind, und ich will keine Repkosten Farmen


----------



## Spittykovski (5. Januar 2009)

Es geht ja nicht nur ums Leveln, viel wichtiger finde ich das man bequem zwischen einer PVE und einer PVP Skillung wechseln kann.
Das ist ja das was auf der Endstufe immer nervt und das betrifft einige Klassen gutes Beispiel: Magier

Für PVP behält man seine Eis Skillung und für den Raid wird eifnach wieder auf Feuer gewechselt. 
Ich freu mich drauf, das spart für mich als Mage ne Menge Gold, bzw. ich werd bei Langeweile mehr PVP machen.


----------



## Dark1604 (5. Januar 2009)

Mir kommt das Dual Spec auch recht gelegen, dann kann ich wieder meine alte Arena grp aufmachen, ohne andauernd von Tank auf ArenaHeal zu skillen und dafür unmengen auszugeben. ich hatte hier auf 70 3000 Zettel mit Skillungen rum fliegen, damit ich immer gleich skillen kann. ich denke das gehört dann endlich zur vergangenheit an.
gelevelt hab ich auch als Pala immer auf Prot und es gab keine Probleme, ok, meistens hat es ewigkeiten gedauert bis die Mobs endlich das zeitliche gesegnet haben, aber hey wir sind Jung und haben Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lassen wir und überraschen wie es mit den "aushilfs" Tanks/heilern wird. ich für meinen Teil werde es nur für mein PVP nutzen.

MfG Nico


----------



## Snacksize (5. Januar 2009)

guten abend,
ich denke, dass es viele spieler gibt, die ihr klasse sehr gut beherrschen --- es gibt aber auch welche, die keine ahnung davon haben.
als ich von mage auf healpala gewechselt hab, war das anfangs sehr schwierig jedoch lernt man mit der zeit mehr und mehr die kniffe der klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viele werden sich (wie ich) auch denken, von einer pve auf eine pvp ausrichtung der aktuellen skillung
umzustellen anstatt von dd auf healer/tank zu gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Snacksize


----------



## computerblicker (5. Januar 2009)

Ich finds Schwachsinn, warum sollen net glei alle alles können, dann brauch man garkein Skill mehr...

So kann nu jeder 2. Heini nen Tank oder nen Heiler haben...

Zwar werd ich mir au ne DMG-Skillung machen (Hab zwar auch als Holy wenn ich alles raushau 1,4k DPS aber als Shadow is halt doch angenehmer denke ich) aber in erstre Linie bin ich Holy und das schon seit lvl1, und das bleibt auch so


----------



## m1chel (5. Januar 2009)

einzig gute daran ist das ich Heilen in Raids machen kann und PvP mit Disziplin.
nur werden Tank und Heiler nicht mehr "sooo besonders" und selten zu finden sein,
was auch eigentlich öde ist, weil jeder mehrere sachen kann .
DuDu´s und Pala´s o.0


----------



## cazimir (6. Januar 2009)

Ich denke ein Großteil der jetzigen Tanks/Heiler wollen dann lieber DD machen, weil das umskillen nix kostet.

Ich Persönlich werden meinen Druiden einmal als Heiler und einmal als Tank skillen, was ich beides recht gut beherrsche. Aber ist ja eh nur nen Twink :X



computerblicker schrieb:


> Zwar werd ich mir au ne DMG-Skillung machen ... aber in erstre Linie bin ich Holy und das schon seit lvl1, und das bleibt auch so


Erstmal biste das seit lvl 10 und zweitens biste kein DD sondern nur ein niederer Supporter ;-)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jNbFYSXON6Q
(egal welche Klasse)


----------



## Fumacilla (6. Januar 2009)

Hat schonmal einer darüber nachgedacht, was ist, wenn die 2te Skillung in Instanzen und Schlachtzügen unbrauchbar wäre?

Sprich Dual-Spec ist dafür vorgesehen, dass man als Tank oder heiler oder Pve´ler auch mal Questen und PVP machen kann ohne sorgen, aber nich den "richtigen" Tanks und heilern in Inis und Raids alles streitig macht! Meine Meinung....

Hoffentlich wirds auch genau so!


----------



## Birk (6. Januar 2009)

Thoraxxus/Terroda schrieb:


> Es wird nach wie vor gefragt, hoffe ich doch, ob man es nicht fürs Second - Equip haben darf... z.B.
> Wenn ich mit meinem DK in eine Hero reingehe - als DD - KÖNNTE ja aber auf Tank umskillen, es droppt ein Item, Deff Stats , ganz supertoll, der Tank brauch es aber; meine Reaktion: Passen. Nach wie vor auch und ich hoffe, dass es bei anderen auch so bleibt, bzw. sich ändert, dass man nicht auf jeden Mist needet.
> MFG


So sozial sind leider nicht alle Leute... ich persönlich passe ja auch auf Offitems auf die ein DD Firstneed hat...
Ich habe es dennoch schon sehr oft erlebt, dass Hybriden die als DD in eine Ini gehen, oft Tankitems wegwürfeln ohne zu fragen... (besonders DKs machen das gerne.. nichts gegen euch anstädige DKs da draußen aber das ist so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

BtT: Ich als Deffkrieger finde diese Änderung sehr geil.. endlich auf Arena/DD umspeccen ohne soviel zu zahlen..  natürlich wird das auch viele Tanks und Heiler hervorbringen, die gar nichts können, aber das stört mich nicht sonderlich, da ich ja selber Tank bin und nur  mit meinen Privatheilern in Instanzen gehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (6. Januar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> ..  natürlich wird das auch viele Tanks und Heiler hervorbringen, die gar nichts können,...


Ach denen kann man das auch noch einprügeln. Die meisten sind zum glück noch sehr lernfähig ;-)
Ich habe schon oft Tanks/Heiler erlebt, die seit lvl 10 Heiler spielen und es erst richtig gelernt haben, nachdem ihnen mit lvl 70 ein paar tips gegeben wurden.


----------



## l33r0y (6. Januar 2009)

_"Mein Druide schleicht sich langsam in Katzengestallt an den feindlichen Troll heran. Er wittert die Chance da dieser gerade etwas abgelenkt scheint. Er springt ihn aus dem Hinterhalt an. Nach ein paar Schlitzen in seinem Rücken wechselt er in die Bärengestallt und macht ihn mit einem Hieb ein paar Sekunden benommen."_
 ~Vanish~ zum Glück können Nachtelfen das. Eulenskill gewählt - f2 gedrückt für ItemRack. Hots gesetzt Treants geholt und ab dafür. 
Also ich freu mich drauf aber der Troll ..  der weint.


----------



## youngceaser (6. Januar 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Auch das Tank und Heilerproblem beim Gruppen aufstellen wird wohl Geschichte sein. Allerdings gibts es sicherlich auch hier eine Kehrseite der Medaille.


NEIN und genau das ist das problem viel zuviele unqualifizeirte die 
1. auf equip ihrer normalen oder ihrer zweitskillung bedarf anmelden
2. ihrer aufgabe wie tanken dmg machen oder healen nicht gewachsen sind
3. Einfach kein equip haben z.B. dudu mit feral dd skillung hat sich dürftiges healequip gesammelt darutner verstehe ich grün blaue quest belohnungen. Dann  
    Dann hat der druide gerade zeit und lust auf die heutige dayli hero und liest im handelschannel nur "noch heal für dayli hero dann go w/ ...." da denkt sich
    der druide einfach mal da er seine 2. skillung noch nicht vergeben hat. Jetzt drücke ich einfach mal auf irgendwelche talente im Healbaum und gut ist. Er geht
    mit denen mit hat wahrscheinlich kaum addheal sowie manaregg oder sonstige wichtige attribute für healbäumchen. Ist schon klar das es mit großer 
    sichertheit nen wipe gibt. Ich will nicht sagen das dies der alltag wird, es gibt sicherlich ausnahmen aber ich glaube dieses szenario spielt sich öfters ab. 

hoffe bin damit keinen zu nahe getretten aber ist halt meine meinung


----------



## youngceaser (6. Januar 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> _"Mein Druide schleicht sich langsam in Katzengestallt an den feindlichen Troll heran. Er wittert die Chance da dieser gerade etwas abgelenkt scheint. Er springt ihn aus dem Hinterhalt an. Nach ein paar Schlitzen in seinem Rücken wechselt er in die Bärengestallt und macht ihn mit einem Hieb ein paar Sekunden benommen."_
> ~Vanish~ zum Glück können Nachtelfen das. Eulenskill gewählt - f2 gedrückt für ItemRack. Hots gesetzt Treants geholt und ab dafür.
> Also ich freu mich drauf aber der Troll ..  der weint.


Ne der troll wird dich auslachen schonmal infight kleidung gewechselt? galube weniger und seit wann können nachtelfen vanish? und wenn du schattenmimik meinst geht das doch auch nur ausserhalb des kampfs


----------



## l33r0y (6. Januar 2009)

@youngceaser schön das du meine 2 Sätze gepostet hast aber hast du auch den 2. gelesen? Der war nämlich ne Einleitung zu dem was ich daanch geschrieben habe. Frage nur, weil es mir so vorkommt dass du nur den Ersten Teil meines Posts gelesen hast wegen dem: 





> NEIN



Edith: Schattenmimik geht seit einiger Zeit infight und man kommt damit aus dem Kampf.


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will auf Level 80 hauptsächlich Heiler spielen, finde aber im Solo PvE eine Shadow/Diszi Skillung wesentlich angenehmer. Ich habe schon oft umgeskillt, einfach weil ich ein paar Inis besuchen wollte, und zwar als Heiler. Der Spaß ist mit der Zeit natürlich schweineteuer.
Und mit diesem Zwei-Skillungs-System wird es wesentlich günstiger für mich, und ich behaupte ich beherrsche beide Skillungsarten gut genug, um der Aufgabe jeweils gerecht zu werden. Für mich ist auch klar, dass mein Charakter vollkommen healequipped wird, und selbst dann als Shadow mit dem Healequip rumläuft (denkt dran, solo PvE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Natürlich wird es auch diejenigen geben, die damit nicht klarkommen werden, insbesondere die Tanks denke ich (Off-Tanks, die mit Off-Equip nun Def-Tank spielen wollen z.B.). Aber warten wir es erstmal ab. Gibt ja immer noch ein paar Grundlagen, die Healer, DDs und Tanks einhalten sollten, wie Addheal, Critimmunität und sonstiges. Daran erkennt man ja immer noch, ob der Char überhaupt auf die Skillung ausgerichtet ist und damit klarkommen wird.


----------



## Samsedudu (6. Januar 2009)

Ich wäre dafür, alle Klassen abzuschaffen und jedem die gleiche "healtankdmg"-Skillung zu geben.
Ja, dann hätte man das Problem mit dem Tanken und Healen auch gelöst - nie wieder Healer bzw Tank mange - klingt doch super toll.

Und damit keiner rumweint, weill er einmal kein Equipteil bekommen hat, könnte man es auch so machen, dass jeder bei jedem Boss das gleiche Item bekomm. Ja, ok da wäre dann noch das Problem, dass man jede Ini nur einmal machen müsst um den Raid zu equipen. Also geben wir den Bossen doch einfach Marken, von denen man später immer mehr braucht um sich z.B. Schmuck oder Ringe kaufen zu können - hm mist die Idee ist schon implimentiert.


----------



## Tomratz (6. Januar 2009)

Ich seh das mit dem dann angeblichen "Überschuss" an schlechten Heilern und Tanks (weil viele es mal probieren wollen
aber nicht auf die Reihe kriegen) eher entspannt.

Wie schon von vielen angesprochen, werden diese Leute sehr schnell erkannt werden und entsprechend aussortiert 
(Ignoliste oder wie auch immer).

Mit entsprechender Absprache ist es auch kein Problem, jemanden der das probieren will, mal in die eine oder andere
Ini mitzunehmen, dann sieht man schon ob er/sie lernresistent ist oder nicht. Ist die Lernwilligkeit/-fähigkeit erkennbar,
kann sich die Gruppe/Gilde freuen einen weiteren Tank/Heiler in Reserve zu haben.

In meiner Gilde freut sich schon jeder drauf dass ich mit meiner Holypriestess bald 80 werde, für mich ein Zeichen dass
meine "Heilkünste" entsprechend hoch angesehen sind. Das heisst für mich, dass ich sicher bei Raids oder Heroinis für
meine Gildies immer erste Wahl sein werde. Das wird sicher anderen die entsprechend an ihrem "Ruf" gearbeitet haben,
genau so gehen, also wo ist das Problem? Gute Tanks/Heiler haben ihre Einträge auf diversen Freundeslisten und werden
weiterhin zuerst gefragt werden.

Würfelprobleme? Entweder vorher absprechen (sollte man eigentlich sowieso machen) oder von vornherein nur mit Gilde
oder Freunden gehen, da sollte es solche Probs nicht geben.

Davon ausgehend, dass ich ab nächste Woche anfangen werde mein Equip aufzumotzen (dann bin ich sicher 80), werde ich
bis zum entsprechenden Patch gut ausgestattet sein, so dass mir beim würfeln ruhig ein "Neuheiler" auch mal was weg-
needen darf. Auch hier gilt für die jetzt schon entsprechend gut beleumundeten Tanks/Heiler das gleiche; bis der Patch
kommt, haben die kein Need mehr für das Zeug und für den neuen Content wird sicher nicht gleich ein "Neutank/Neu-
heiler" mitgenommen, also ist der Vorsprung eigentlich immer gegeben.

Leider bringt mir für meinen Main die Zweitskillung nichts mehr, schön find ich es für meine Twinks.

Also einfach ruhig Blut bewahren und für den Fall dass zu viele Noobs in eure Gruppe kommen, gibts ja immer noch
die Möglichkeit Leave oder Kick.


----------



## Dolzi (6. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf, denn ich spiel normalerweise immer holy priest, da ich von anfang an immer healer war
dies ist allerdings zum questen net grad geeignet und so freue ich mich drauf, einfach zwischen holy (für inis, raids,...) und shadow (zum questen, farmen,...) hin- und herzuswitchen
auch die möglichkeit einfach mal als dd irgendwo mitzugehen finde ich sehr gelungen
mal sehen wie es wird... bleibt ja noch n bissel zeit ^^


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich finde das ist der letzte mist. Dann wird jeder trottel der keine ahnung geschweigedenn eq fürs tanken oder heilen hat, einen spielen. Und wir "richtige" tanks und heiler, finden wieder genauso schlecht eine gruppe wie alle anderen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Januar 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist der letzte mist. Dann wird jeder trottel der keine ahnung geschweigedenn eq fürs tanken oder heilen hat, einen spielen. Und wir "richtige" tanks und heiler, finden wieder genauso schlecht eine gruppe wie alle anderen!



Glaub mir die Trottel die keine Ahnung haben, werden sehr schnell merken das Heilen und vor allem Tanken alles andere als leicht ist, sie werden ein paar mal auf die Nase fallen und es dann wieder sein lassen.
Aber ganz sicher wird es auch einige geben, die Spaß dran finden und es anständig lernen und gut machen werden und allein deshalb ist es das schon wert!


----------



## Psychogeist (9. Januar 2009)

Wiss ja nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde.

Quote from Blizzard staff
Dual talent spec >>>>> MAYBE <<<<<<<< in Patch 3.1
It will not be in the next patch, 3.0.8. If all goes well, we'll get it in the one after that, but we usually don't tell you our estimates so there is less ALL CAPS POSTING when we miss our targets. (Source)


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Januar 2009)

Psychogeist schrieb:


> Wiss ja nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde.
> 
> Quote from Blizzard staff
> Dual talent spec >>>>> MAYBE <<<<<<<< in Patch 3.1
> It will not be in the next patch, 3.0.8. If all goes well, we'll get it in the one after that, but we usually don't tell you our estimates so there is less ALL CAPS POSTING when we miss our targets. (Source)



Rofl, schöner Post!!

ich übersetz den mal:

_"Die Doppelskillung wird >>>>>>VIELLEICHT<<<<<<<mit Patch 3.1 kommen
Sie wird nicht im nächsten Patch 3.0.8 enthalten sein. Wenn alles glatt läuft, packen wir sie in den darauf folgenden Patch, aber normalerweise geben wir keine voraussichtlichen Erscheinungsdaten an, damit es weniger POST DIE KOMPLETT IN CAPS LOCK GESCHRIEBEN SIND gibt, wenn wir das dann nicht rechtzeitig schaffen."_


----------



## wýrm.. (9. Januar 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Der Patch, der uns die 2-Skillungs Möglichkeit mitbringt, wird uns in den nächsten Tagen erreichen. Was genau wird passieren? Habt ihr euch da mal Gedanken drüber gemacht?
> Ich persönlich finde es in erster Linie gut, da ich einen Tank spiele und somit nicht mehr 2x in der Woche umskillen muss, um in der Arena zu kämpfen.
> 
> Auch das Tank und Heilerproblem beim Gruppen aufstellen wird wohl Geschichte sein. Allerdings gibts es sicherlich auch hier eine Kehrseite der Medaille.
> ...




hmmm kommt der nicht erst mit 3.01? *kopfkratz* ^^


----------



## Dranke (9. Januar 2009)

Ich bin heal und Tank, soll ich Naxx tanken oder Healn?


LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (9. Januar 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass durch die Möglichkeit 2 Skillungen zu haben die beliebig und kostenlos wechselbar sind, eine Masse an Heilern und Tank's unsere Server flutet, die es einfach nicht können.
> Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass sehr viele dd's, welche noch nie einen Heiler oder einen Tank ansatzweise gespielt haben, jenes als 2. Skill wählen werden.




Du meinst HeilSchurken und HolyHexer ?!?


----------



## Mondheuler (9. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich begrüße die Doppel-Skillung.
Als ich meinen Ele-Schami kurzerhand zum Wiederhersteller gemacht habe gefiel mir das heilen sehr gut, und auch die Gruppen waren immer zufrieden mit meiner "Arbeit"
Doch auf die Vorzüge eines Ele wollt ich ungern verzichten.
Besonders durch die Zaubermacht-Einführung sehe ich nicht die Probleme wenn mal ein Heiler gesucht wird.
Aber das ist nunmal meine Entscheidung

Auch denke ich das unfähige Heiler, Tank´s und DD´s eventuell nur die erste Zeit ein Problem (wenn überhaupt) darstellen.
entweder lernen sie es (und als Gruppen-fähiger-Spieler kann man dort Hilfestellung leisten) oder sie lassen es bald wieder

So weit, so gut

MfG Mondheuler


----------



## Panador (9. Januar 2009)

Vorteil, eindeutig. Freu mich schon irre drauf - weil...

Für Naxx etc. (Heros mach ich nich mehr, wozu, gibts eh nix vernünftiges zu kaufen außer T7 Token und die hab ich schon, die Achievements hol ich mir mal mit ner guten Gruppe mit TS) brauch ich ne Frostfire-Specc mit den entsprechenden Glyphen. 
Für Solo-Play hätt ich aber viel lieber ne Frost-Specc (nix besseres zum Killen vieler Gegner als Imp. Blizzard) oder ne Arcane-Specc, aber nach/vor jedem Raid umskillen und Glyphen austauschen nervt und geht ins Geld... Lieber einmal festlegen, dann einfach switchen können... ah, must.have.now.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2009)

Malakas schrieb:


> Du meinst HeilSchurken und HolyHexer ?!?


Schurken koennen nicht heilen Oo die haben nur Tank-skillthree-.-
L2P
Und Hexer sind nicht Holy sondern Vk als Heiler, Holy haben nur Magier.


----------



## Annovella (9. Januar 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass durch die Möglichkeit 2 Skillungen zu haben die beliebig und kostenlos wechselbar sind, eine Masse an Heilern und Tank's unsere Server flutet, die es einfach nicht können.
> Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass sehr viele dd's, welche noch nie einen Heiler oder einen Tank ansatzweise gespielt haben, jenes als 2. Skill wählen werden.
> Edit: Stimmt, ob es nun letztendlich ganz kostenlos ist und ob es mit dem nächsten Patch kommt weis ich nicht - aber meine Kernaussage ist ja eine andere.




1. Tanken ist einfacher als DMG machen(Glaub mir...)
2. Lieber einen unfähigen, als gar keine Tank haben :-)


----------



## Reschmet (9. Januar 2009)

```
Tanken ist einfacher als DMG machen(Glaub mir...
```

wenn man von stufe 1 an tankt ja, aber wenn man als dd gelevelt hat und dann "plötzlich" auf stufe 80 tanken will ist dd spielen wesentlich einfacher und enspannter...

zusem gibt es das problem mit den möchtegern tanks/heilern doch mit jede neuem Addon. Es ist einfach sich das equip zusammen zufarmen und da man in ner gruppe immer tankmangel hatte denkt man sich mach ich ab dem neuen addon halt nen tank finde ich immer schnell ne gruppe und dd finden sich schnell..

soll heißen das problem mit den "unfähigen" tanks/heilern hat man auch jetzt und spielt eigentlich keine rolle dafür gibts igno list oder ein gutes gedächnis


----------



## ciaz (9. Januar 2009)

Die Charbeherrschungsfrage stellt sich meiner Meinung nach NICHT. Wenn jemand einen Kriegertank spielen kann, wird er auch einen Furywarri spielen koennen. Die Roation hat man eh schnell raus. Falls einer das nicht gebacken kriegt, ist der Spieler eh generell unfaehig den Charakter zu spielen und war schon als DD/Tank "nicht der beste". Man erwartet ja von keinem Heiler moeglichst manaeffizient zu spielen wie jemand, der seit 3 Jahren einen Palaheiler spielt... Und auch wenns mal schief laeuft und einer stirbt: Scheiss drauf! Jedenfalls hat man endlich mal einen Heiler/Tank fuer die Gruppe gefunden.

Den einzigen Kritikpunkt seh ich allerdings in der Item Hinsicht... Beispiel:

Turm Utgarde Hero: 

Ein Warritank und 3 DDs suchen schon seit 40 Minuten verzweifelt einen Heiler. Ein Protpala besucht das LFG Tool und wollte sich auf seinen taeglichen Farm Run fuer http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=37401 aufmachen. Nun denkt er sich: "Ach, spec ich mal um und geh als Heiler mit. Das Equip dafuer habe ich ja nebenbei gesammelt aus diversen Inis, falls es kein anderer Heiler wollte." Nun gehts los und die Gruppe erreicht auch tatsaechlich den Endboss und was droppt?! Natuerlich das besagte Schwert und dem Pala und dem Krieger huscht jeweils ein Laecheln uebers Gesicht. Und nun kommts.. Beide wuerfeln Bedarf und der Pala ist um ein Epic reicher...

Wie sich hier der Warritank fuehlt, kann man sich ja denken. Er weiss, dass der Pala normalerweise als Prot unterwegs ist, jedoch hat der Krieger die ganze Instanz, in der nun dieses Mal endlich das Schwert gedroppt ist, getankt... Es wird dann wahrscheinlich so weit kommen, dass die Itemabsprachen vor dem Inistart ausarten und sich die Gruppen aufgrund der eben beschriebenen Problematik direkt wieder aufloesen...

m2c ciaz.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Januar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> 1. Tanken ist einfacher als DMG machen(Glaub mir...)



nein...tu ich nicht!

Ich habe eine Krieger Tank, einen Firemage, einen BM Jäger und einen Verstärker Schami (mit Dualspecc einen Verstärker/Heil Schami *freu*)
...will sagen ich kenne beiden Seiten!

und Tanken ist definitiv das anspruchsvollere, glaub MIR....


----------



## ciaz (9. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nein...tu ich nicht!
> 
> Ich habe eine Krieger Tank, einen Firemage, einen BM Jäger und einen Verstärker Schami (mit Dualspecc einen Verstärker/Heil Schami *freu*)
> ...will sagen ich kenne beiden Seiten!
> ...



Er spricht bestimmt wieder von "PVP" und spricht auf seinen Highskill an, da er ja laut Sig ach so viele Gladi Titel hat!!!


----------



## Humfred (9. Januar 2009)

Mal zu dem Thema das Tank und Heiler das DD Equip wegwürfeln, es bleibt nach wie vor dabei das man NUR für das Equip würfelt wodrauf man in die Instanz mitgeht, außer wenn es niemand braucht.
Ab dem Dual Spec Patch werde ich dann bevor Instanzbeginn fragen ob die Heiler / Tanks auf DD Equip würfeln, wenn sie das machen sollten bin ich weg.
Ich denke das würde jeder normale DD machen. 
Ich würfel den Heilern und Tanks ja auch nicht ihr Equip weg weil ich es irgendwann brauchen könnte..


----------



## Crosis (9. Januar 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Der Patch, der uns die 2-Skillungs Möglichkeit mitbringt, wird uns in den nächsten Tagen erreichen.


falsch der patch für das Dual-Specc-System trägt den Namen 3.1 der nächste patch ist 3.0.8


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. Januar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> 1. Tanken ist einfacher als DMG machen(Glaub mir...)
> 2. Lieber einen unfähigen, als gar keine Tank haben :-)



Ein "Beispiel - Trottel" den ich meinte.


Da sieht man mal wieviel ahnung die leute vom tanken haben.
Haben einmal umgeskillt : " Woa, ich habe den ersten boss in Bu getankt, ich bin so imba" und schon kommt sowas raus.

Edit: In meinen raids wird es so sein: wer als dd mitgeht, würfelt nur auf dd eq.
Wer als heal mitgeht, würfelt nur auf heal eq.
Wer als tank mitgeht, würfelt nur auf tank eq.


----------



## Bodog (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich sehe den Patch schon kommen und die Leute die versuchen zu tanken und zu healen.
Ist ungefähr so schrecklich wie der DK eingefügt worden ist.

Mfg Bodog

PS: Keine Flames nur weil ich DK's nicht mag.


----------



## EviLKeX (9. Januar 2009)

praktisch!


----------



## Lothron-Other (9. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe das für Heiler und Tanks ein großes Plus, da sie auch mal framen können oder irrgendwas anderes.


----------



## nrg (9. Januar 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Auch das Tank und Heilerproblem beim Gruppen aufstellen wird wohl Geschichte sein.



Ich glaube nicht das sich das Tank/Heilerproblem lösen wird mit dem Patch. Entweder haben die DDs gar kein Equip oder sind größtenteils unfähig den Überblick zu behalten. Ich hab keine Lust mit einem "gezwungen" Heiler in eine Ini zu gehen der gar keine Lust auf heilen hat. Vor allem wenn ihm dann noch verboten wird auf ein DD Item zu würfeln nur weil er als Heiler mit gekommen ist.



Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> - viele DDs werden zu tanks und heiler --> tank und heiler problem wird (scheinbar) gelöst bzw die situation bessert sich.
> - Keine Hohen umskillkosten für z.B. Heiler die als dd questen wollen
> - Viele Spieler die nicht Heilen /tanken können werden für inis auf Heilung /Tank umskillen um ne grp zu finden



Die Situation wird sich nicht bessern, wer tanken will tankt schon heute und wer nicht tanken will ist als DD unterwegs. Das selbe bei den Heilern. Die Kosten sind in Zeiten von Lichking nicht mehr so hoch. Dazu kommt noch das der Schaden von Tanks und Heilern massiv gepusht wurde und diese jetzt sehr gut alleine farmen und leveln können. Wenn ich sehe das ich in Inis mehr Gesamtschaden und DPS mache wie mancher "PseudoDD" gibt mir das zu denken.


----------



## Atroniss (9. Januar 2009)

ich mache mir eher sorge um die Lootvergabe


----------



## Sch1llman (9. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> ich mache mir eher sorge um die Lootvergabe



dann solltest du den plündermeister deines vertrauens kontaktieren...


----------



## Atroniss (9. Januar 2009)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> dann solltest du den plündermeister deines vertrauens kontaktieren...


bezogen auf 5er innis


----------

